# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Maio 2009



## Dan (30 Abr 2009 às 23:50)

Tópico para o seguimento meteorológico das localidades que integram os distritos de Bragança, Vila Real, Viseu, Guarda e Castelo Branco.









*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Dan (1 Mai 2009 às 00:10)

Céu limpo e 8,8ºC por aqui.


----------



## Dan (1 Mai 2009 às 09:57)

Bom dia 

Céu limpo e 10,4ºC.

Manhã de geada aqui pela região. Registei um valor mínimo de 2,9ºC.


----------



## Dan (1 Mai 2009 às 15:43)

Céu limpo e 17,5ºC.




Ainda resta alguma neve nas montanhas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2009 às 16:32)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui só dá céu limpo,vento esse está moderado de NE.

As temperaturas hoje já estão a subir bem,com continuação para os proximos dias.

Dados actuais 22.1ºc,pressão 1022.6hpa e 25%hr.


----------



## Fil (1 Mai 2009 às 16:47)

Boas, tarde agradável com uma temperatura de 17,2ºC em minha casa e céu completamente limpo. A máxima momentânea é de 17,3ºC e a mínima foi de 3,3ºC.


----------



## Bgc (1 Mai 2009 às 18:20)

Boa tarde.

Tarde bonita, céu limpo.

Mínima de 1.9ºC e máxima de 19.5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (1 Mai 2009 às 19:17)

Por Viseu céu limpo,18.1ºC e pouco vento, apesar de de vez
 em quando ele sopre um pouco forte!!!!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2009 às 21:26)

Boas noites.

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 16.9ºc com 34%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2009 às 23:08)

Por aqui tudo calmo.

Actuais 15.4ºc e 38%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.1ºc/22.5ºc.


----------



## Dan (1 Mai 2009 às 23:44)

Céu limpo, algum vento e 11,2ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

2,9ºC / 18,9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2009 às 10:02)

Bons dias.

Por aqui céu limpo,vento moderado de Este.

Dados actuais 16.8ºc,pressão 1026.7hpa e 45%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2009 às 10:56)

O termómetro continua a subir 18.2ºc,vento moderado de Este.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Mai 2009 às 11:07)

Céu limpo,  vento moderado de Este.

Estão mais ou menos uns 15/16ºC

O termómetro vai a subir!!!!!


----------



## Sirilo (2 Mai 2009 às 11:36)

Na Covilhã céu limpo e muito sol!


----------



## Dan (2 Mai 2009 às 11:44)

16,2ºC e céu limpo.

A mínima hoje já foi mais alta que ontem (6,2ºC). Um dia de Verão em perspectiva e assim se manterá, pelo menos durante a próxima semana.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Mai 2009 às 12:17)

Já repararam nas novas actualizações do Google Earth?: está muito mais real, especialmente na parte referente a nuvens e luz solar!!!!


´´ 16.5ºC e céu limpo


----------



## Bgc (2 Mai 2009 às 12:20)

Bom dia.

Céu limpo e 19.5ºC.

Há promessa de uma tarde bem quente


----------



## Mjhb (2 Mai 2009 às 12:41)

Em Viseu, céu limpo,16.1 ºC,e promete uma tarde de calor.

ahahah, que rico fim-de-semana prolongado,só é pena que, esta semana continuando assim, tenha que estudar para os testes Español e Ciências Fisico-Quimicas. É o que dá ser alunos de 5.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Mai 2009 às 13:58)

Olá.
Por Viseu:
Céu limpo
(+/-) 20 ºC
sensação térmica 20 ºC
(+/-) 18 km/h de Este
37% de humidade relativa
1023.8 mb


----------



## Mjhb (2 Mai 2009 às 14:52)

Alguém me sabe dizer como posso instalar o Snow Watch da neve na Serra da Estrela no Google Earth???

Quando carreguei na hiperligação que um membro deu noutro tópico para quem quisesse descarregá-lo, deu erro e  não foi directo ao site que devia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2009 às 15:45)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo,vento a sentir-se da direção Este,por vezes moderado.

Actuais 24.0ºc e 25%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2009 às 17:31)

Céu limpo,vento mais fraco.

Actuais 25.1ºc com 23%hr.


----------



## Dan (2 Mai 2009 às 17:54)

Dia 1 de Fevereiro. -0,3ºC de mínima e 3,8ºC de máxima.





Hoje, dia 2 de Maio. 6,2ºC de mínima e 23,1ºC de máxima.


----------



## MSantos (2 Mai 2009 às 18:07)

Dan disse:


> Dia 1 de Fevereiro. -0,3ºC de mínima e 3,8ºC de máxima.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muito interessante


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2009 às 18:49)

Por aqui tudo calmo,com 25.1ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2009 às 19:55)

Por aqui ainda uns quentinhos 23.6ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2009 às 21:43)

Céu limpo,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 19.9ºc com 34%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2009 às 23:23)

Tudo calmo com vento fraco.

Actuais 18.8ºc e 39%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.9ºc/25.2ºc.


----------



## Dan (3 Mai 2009 às 01:15)

Céu limpo e 13,9ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2009 às 10:31)

Bons dias.

Por aqui céu limpo,vento está da direção Este.

Dados actuais 21.3ºc,pressão 1023.0hpa e 35%hr.


----------



## Dan (3 Mai 2009 às 11:05)

Bom dia

Alguns cirrus e 17,9ºC.

Mínima de 8,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2009 às 11:17)

O termómetro é sempre a subiractual 22.8ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2009 às 12:33)

Céu limpo,vento vai soprando de Este.

Vai subindo 24.6ºc com 27%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2009 às 17:23)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo,vento continua de Este, e muito .

Actuais 28.0ºc com 21%hr..


----------



## Dan (3 Mai 2009 às 17:44)

Alguns cirrus, vento de leste e 23,6ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

8,7ºC / 24,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2009 às 18:12)

Por aqui já bateu a máxima do dia 28.4ºc.amanhã há mais

Actuais 27.8ºc com 22%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2009 às 19:49)

Por aqui com os ultimos raios de sol a bater no RS.

Actuais 26.5ºc e 23%hr,vento nulo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2009 às 20:27)

Com a temperatura a descer 24.6ºc,vento já se mexe.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2009 às 22:04)

Boas noites.

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 22.6ºc e com 26%hr.


----------



## Dan (3 Mai 2009 às 23:20)

16,0ºC e continua o vento de leste.


----------



## Fil (3 Mai 2009 às 23:30)

Sim, bastante vento de leste, e seco, muito seco. A humidade está em apenas 37%. A temperatura actual é de 15,3ºC, máxima de 22,6ºC e mínima de 8,0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2009 às 23:45)

Céu limpo,vento fraco de NW/N.

Actuais 21.9ºc com 29%hr.

Temperaturas de 13.9ºc/28.4ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2009 às 08:57)

Bons dias.

Céu limpo,vento da direção Este.

Dados actuais 17.7ºc,pressão 1022.5hpa com 49%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2009 às 09:59)

A temperatura vai subindo,actual 20.0ºc com 44%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2009 às 11:20)

Por aqui o termómetro já subiu mais uns degraus,com actual 22.3ºc.

Céu limpo,vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2009 às 12:15)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 23.8ºc com 35%hr.


----------



## Serrano (4 Mai 2009 às 13:58)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 22 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2009 às 14:17)

Boas tardes.


Céu limpo,vento continua fraco de Este.

Actuais 26.6ºc com 29%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2009 às 15:21)

A Máxima de ontem já foi igualada há temperatura actual 28.4ºc.

O céu por aqui limpo,com aparecimento de nuvens de médias na direção W/NW,vento continua fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2009 às 16:29)

Por aqui ainda continua a subir a temperatura,actual 29.3ºc.

Céu limpo,vento fraco.


----------



## *Dave* (4 Mai 2009 às 16:30)

Por aqui sigo com 30,6ºC .

Estes dias têm sido mesmo quentes...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2009 às 16:39)

*Dave* disse:


> Por aqui sigo com 30,6ºC .
> 
> Estes dias têm sido mesmo quentes...



O Dave sejas bem aperecido,deixaste aqui o vizinho sózinho,já me tinha interrogado a mim próprio o que  tinha acontecido,tão activo aqui no forum.

Hoje está uma brasa,o Dave


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2009 às 18:15)

Por aqui ainda vai tudo quente actual 29.2ºc,vento fraco,agora de W/NW.


----------



## Dan (4 Mai 2009 às 18:32)

Céu limpo e 23,7ºC por aqui. Continua a vento de leste ou NE.


----------



## *Dave* (4 Mai 2009 às 18:48)

Céu limpo, e sigo com *29,0ºC*.


----------



## amarusp (4 Mai 2009 às 19:09)

Boa tarde, 21,2ºC depois de uma máxima de 23,6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2009 às 19:41)

Ainda não foi hoje que cheguei aos 30.0ºc,ficou por perto,mas não deve demorar muitos dias.

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Dados actuais 27.7ºc e 25%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 14.1ºc/29.7ºc.


----------



## Dan (4 Mai 2009 às 21:39)

Dia mais quente do ano muito por causa da mínima mais elevada do ano.

Primeiro dia de 2009 com uma mínima superior a 10ºC. 

Extremos de hoje:

10,8ºC / 24,1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2009 às 21:54)

Boas noites.

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 22.9ºc com 32%hr.


----------



## amarusp (4 Mai 2009 às 22:52)

Lá fora os grilos cantam , não é para menos: 19,1ºC!!
Até amanhã


----------



## Fil (4 Mai 2009 às 22:57)

Boas, hoje tive a mínima mais alta do ano com 10,6ºC. A máxima não foi tão alta como ontem e ficou-se pelos 22,0ºC. Neste momento ainda vou com 14,5ºC, 42% e vento fraco a moderado de leste.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2009 às 23:33)

Por aqui o vento tem estado mexido já há bocado,com algumas rajadas na direção NE/E.

Actuais 21.9ºc com 34%hr.


----------



## Dan (4 Mai 2009 às 23:44)

Céu limpo e já 13,5ºC.


----------



## Dan (5 Mai 2009 às 00:28)

Aqui o vento de leste continua a fazer baixar a temperatura. 12,1ºC por agora.


----------



## Bgc (5 Mai 2009 às 00:29)

Boa noite.

Vento fresco de leste e 11.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (5 Mai 2009 às 09:22)

Bom dia

Uns cirrus e 13,1ºC.

Mínima de 7,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2009 às 10:14)

Bons dias.

Por aqui estou com céu limpo,vento moderado de NE/E.

Actuais 20.2ºc,pressão 1023.6hpa com 33%hr.

Hoje promete novamente temperaturas altas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2009 às 11:28)

Por aqui já cheguei aos 22.3ºc,vai subindo.

Bom,por aqui vou apanhar um bocado de sol lá abaixo ao quintal,equipado calções e chilenos para o bronze,agua tambem não falta para refrescar o ambiente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2009 às 12:26)

Cá estou eu de volta,o sol já queima na pele,lá por baixo no quintal agora ficou tudo mais fresco com a rega,dá gosto de andar no quintal ouvir os passarinhos a cantar todos felizessó no quintal este ano tenho 3 ninhos de pintassilgos,todos os anos fazem criação.

Céu continua limpo,vento mais fraco.

Actuais 24.1ºc e 28%hr.


----------



## Dan (5 Mai 2009 às 12:53)

Céu limpo e 21,2ºC por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2009 às 13:56)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui é só vê-lo subir o termómetro,com 26.6ºc com 21%hr.

Céu limpo,vento fraco de Este.


----------



## MSantos (5 Mai 2009 às 14:37)

Boa tarde

Em Bragança segundo o meu sensor estão 24.9ºC, penso que este valor está mais elevado do que a realidade


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2009 às 14:44)

Até ao momento aonde o campo de visão vê,ainda não há nuvens de formação,ontem a esta hora já havia.céu totalmente azul.

Actuais 27.8ºcvento fraco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2009 às 16:02)

Por aqui ainda continua em subida a temperatura,actual 28.8ºc e 19%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2009 às 17:04)

Por aqui está entrar na hora critíca quanto a temperaturas máximas,actual 29.7ºc e vento fraco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2009 às 18:34)

Por aqui já passou a hora das máximas,hoje tambem já cheguei aos 30.0ºc certos.

Neste momento começa a descida,actual 29.6ºc com 19%hr,com vento fraco.


----------



## amarusp (5 Mai 2009 às 19:45)

Boa tarde,
temperatura actual: 20,1ºC
Máxima: 23,6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2009 às 19:49)

Por aqui ainda com algum sol,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 28.0ºc e 21%hr.


----------



## amarusp (5 Mai 2009 às 20:33)

19,6ºC e apenas 28% de humidade!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2009 às 21:49)

Por aqui está tudo calmo.

Actuais 23.0ºc com 27%hr.

Está na hora de ir dar volta dele o quatro patas,está farto de exprimir,só diz hum,hum,nunca mais chega hora.

Até já.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2009 às 22:55)

Boas,por aqui de volta,está uma noite que é um mimo.

Temperatura em alta ainda,actual 22.0ºc,vento fraco.

Temperaturas de hoje 15.0ºc/30.0ºc.

O que era bom acabou,as férias,amanhã nova rotina.


----------



## amarusp (5 Mai 2009 às 23:09)

Fico com 17,7ºC.
Até amahã


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Mai 2009 às 01:18)

Depois de uns dias de ausência por ter andado de um lado para o outro, cá estou eu de novo...

Mas deixo aqui as temperaturas dos últimos dias:





Este mês começou quente e já se anda tudo a queixar.

Neste momento:

*Céu limpo
Vento fraco
Temp. 17.8ºC*

Até manhã!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2009 às 12:33)

Boas tardes.

Mais um dia que promete ser quente,céu limpo com vento fraco Este.

Dados actuais 27.6ºc,pressão 1021.0hpa e 29%hr.


----------



## amarusp (6 Mai 2009 às 13:22)

Por Oliveira do Hospital o céu encontra-se pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2009 às 14:22)

Boas,por aqui está aquecer bem,já tive um pico de temperatura que chegou aos 30.1ºc..

Ao contrário de ontem,hoje já estão aparecer algumas nuvens no céuem volta da cidade.

Dados actuais 29.6ºc e com 22%hr.vento virou para SW/S com rajadas.

E agora quem é que vai para dentro da viatura,que ficou há sombra quando cheguei e agora está ao sol,sou eu..

Até logo.Boas Temperaturas.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Mai 2009 às 17:53)

Por Viseu, 
26 ºC,
18km/ de SW,
20 e poucos % de humidade relativa!!!


----------



## Mjhb (6 Mai 2009 às 17:59)

UIPIIIIIII!

Reparei agora que , já há algumas nuvens no horizonte, quem olha daqui para os lados da SERRA DA ESTRELA!

Será que é desta que volta a chuva?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2009 às 18:13)

Boas,Por aqui céu limpo,as nuvens que se formaram no principio da tarde neste momento já se dissiparam.

O vento está moderado de SW fez com que as temperaturas começassem a descer mais cedo.

Dados actuais 29.0ºc,pressão 1019.6hpa e 21%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2009 às 18:56)

Por aqui o sol ainda vai batendo na cabeça do caneco com a força toda,que está lá em baixo no quintal,pendurado num tubocom actual 28.5ºc..


----------



## Dan (6 Mai 2009 às 19:12)

Dia bastante quente com um incêndio para os lados da Serra da Nogueira.

Um pequeno cumulus originado pelo incêndio.






[/URL]


----------



## amarusp (6 Mai 2009 às 20:21)

Hoje foi o dia mais quente do ano em Loriga: 25,2ºC, a temperatura actual está um pouco mais baixa que ontem: 17,6ºC, a humidade tambem aumentou, é agora de 53%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2009 às 20:29)

Por aqui vou com a temperatura já em fase descendente,por aqui continua o vento de SW/W quando sopra dá sensação de ser fresco.

Actuais 24.2ºc e subida da HR 41%.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.2ºc/30.4ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2009 às 22:09)

Por aqui o vento acalmou bastante e está do lado W.

A temperatura ainda continua em alta,actual 21.3ºc e 44%hr.


----------



## amarusp (6 Mai 2009 às 22:19)

Sente-se bem a descida de temperatura, neste momento 15,1ºC, a humidade sobe para os 62%.


----------



## Dan (6 Mai 2009 às 22:30)

O vento virou para oeste fazendo subir a temperatura em relação aos últimos dias.

Extremos de hoje:

11,2ºC / 27,2ºC

Maior máxima e mínima do ano.


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Mai 2009 às 23:29)

Boas Noites! Hoje um pouco mais fresca, neste momento o céu encontra-se limpo, o vento sopra fraco de Norte, a HR está nos 63% e a temperatura nos 15.6°C. A Tmín. foi de 12.9°C e a Tmáx. de 29.2°C (máx. do ano até ao dia de hoje)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2009 às 23:33)

Por aqui não tinha uma temperatura tão baixa a esta hora desde o dia 2,já fiquei abaixo dos 20.0ºc..

Céu limpo,vento fraco de W.

Actuais 19.5ºc com 47%hr.


----------



## Fil (7 Mai 2009 às 00:48)

Boas, por aqui tenho ainda 17,3ºC, desconfio que a mínima ainda vai ser mais alta que a da madrugada anterior que foi de 11,3ºC. A máxima foi a mais alta do ano com 25,1ºC.


----------



## Bgc (7 Mai 2009 às 01:07)

Boa noite.

Extremos: 10.5ºc/28.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (7 Mai 2009 às 11:12)

Bom dia

Alguns cirrus e 21,0ºC

9,8ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2009 às 12:29)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o dia apareceu totalmente limpo mas ao longo da manhã têm vindo em aumento por nuvens altas.

O vento está fraco de SW/W.

Actuais 26.1ºc,pressão 1019.5hpa e 25%hr.


----------



## amarusp (7 Mai 2009 às 13:22)

em oliveira do hospital
Céu muito nublado  por nuvens altas


----------



## Serrano (7 Mai 2009 às 14:00)

Vão chegando as nuvens altas à Covilhã, com 24 graus na zona baixa da cidade, tendo-se registado uma temperatura mínima de 11 graus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2009 às 14:12)

Por o céu continua com algumas nuvens altas,o ambiente lá fora está a ficar abafado com o vento fraco.

Dados actuais 27.5ºc e 23%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2009 às 18:47)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui continua céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.

Hoje as temperaturas não foram tão elevadas,devido ao vento que marcou presença todo o dia e ainda continua de W/SW.

Actuais 26.0ºc e 29%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2009 às 19:35)

Por aqui o sol já a chegar muito fraco há terra,com nuvens altas a tapar.

Vento vai-se sentindo a sua presença,com 24.0ºc e 34%hr.


----------



## amarusp (7 Mai 2009 às 19:43)

Boa tarde,
ceu quase todo tapado por cirrus, temperatura actual:17,3ºC depois de uma máxima de 22,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2009 às 20:42)

Neste momento em queda actual 21.7ºc e 30%hr.


----------



## Dan (7 Mai 2009 às 21:00)

Céu nublado e 20,1ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

9,8ºC / 26,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2009 às 21:48)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 20.0ºc e 34%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2009 às 22:44)

Por aqui vão passando neste momento algumas nuvens altas,vento muito fraco de W.

Actuais 19.2ºc e 32%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.1ºc/28.4ºc.

Só para comparar as temperaturas de hoje na estação que está a 12m do solo com RS. 14.2ºc/27.5ºc.


----------



## amarusp (7 Mai 2009 às 23:01)

Ceu com alguns cirrus, 16,1ºC e apenas 23% de humidade.


----------



## Fil (7 Mai 2009 às 23:22)

Boas, tenho 16,9ºC neste momento com céu com nuvens altas e vento fraco de W. A mínima foi de 11,1ºC e a máxima de 24,6ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Mai 2009 às 00:15)

Céu com apenas algumas nuvens.
Vento fraco
Temp. 12.8ºC


Temperatura de hoje:

*Mín.  9.7ºC
Máx. 26.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2009 às 12:34)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o céu vai ficando cada vêz mais nublado por nuvens altas.

Dados actuais 22.0ºc,pressão 1016.7hpa e 35%hr.


----------



## MSantos (8 Mai 2009 às 12:56)

Boa tarde

Aqui em Bragança o céu está encoberto por nuvens altas a temperatura ronda os 23ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2009 às 14:07)

O céu continua muito nublado por nuvens altas,vento moderado de Sul.

Actuais 21.6ºc e 38%hr.

Quase de FS


----------



## Dan (8 Mai 2009 às 18:22)

Céu nublado (assim tem estado o dia todo) e 22,1ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

10,2ºC / 24,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2009 às 18:37)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui já de FS,vamos ver o que nos está reservado para o FS em termos metereológicos..

Por aqui a tarde foi de céu muito nublado por nuvens altas com vento fraco.

Actuais 22.3ºc,pressão 1014.3hpa e 38%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.2ºc/23.5ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2009 às 19:43)

Por aqui o sol vai dando a sua graça agora pelo final de tarde,com o céu já pouco nublado.

Actual 21.4ºc e 42%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2009 às 20:34)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

A temperatura hoje já está descer bem aqui pela  zona,actual 19.3ºc e 48%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2009 às 21:33)

Vento fraco com 17.8ºc e 52%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2009 às 22:56)

Por aqui tudo calmo,só a temperatura a descer 16.0ºc.


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Mai 2009 às 23:53)

Por aqui hoje o céu esteve muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade ao longo da tarde, estando agora limpo, temperatura nos 11.8°C. Tmín. 9.2°C e Tmáx. 22.7°C.


----------



## Dan (9 Mai 2009 às 00:20)

céu limpo, vento fraco e 14,6ºC.


----------



## Dan (9 Mai 2009 às 06:41)

Bom dia 

Céu pouco nublado e 8,6ºC.

Manhã fresquinha com 6,7ºC de mínima.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Mai 2009 às 08:01)

Bom dia!

Por Viseu tá nevoeiro!Mas tá a querem virar neblina.
Acordei por volta das sete horas e, o nevoeiro estava fracote. Mas agora...

Estão mais ou menos 8.5ºC,
vento muito fraco(quase nulo),
e nevoeiro.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Mai 2009 às 08:33)

O sol está a começar  a querer espreitar...mas o nevoeiro é ainda mais forte...


----------



## Mjhb (9 Mai 2009 às 08:37)

Sol vs Nevoeiro

Quem vai ganhar???


----------



## Mjhb (9 Mai 2009 às 09:25)

sem dúvida, o Sol ganhou!!!

Está agora o nevoeiro a levantar!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2009 às 10:25)

Bons dias.

Por o aqui o céu está com algumas nuvens altas,vento muito fraco.

Dados actuais 20.0ºc,pressão 1015.5hpa e 46%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2009 às 11:06)

Céu ainda pouco nublado por aqui e muito nublado a sul,o sol ainda vai aquecendo o ambiente.

Actuais 21.3ºc e 42%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2009 às 13:04)

Boas tardes.

Neste momento o céu já vai ficando mais nublado,mas sente-se o ar abafado,e eu que o diga que cheguei agora do quintal,e ficou tudo fresco com a que fiz cair..

Actual 22.9ºc e 38%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Mai 2009 às 14:30)

Boas Tardes! Por aqui o ceu está muito nublado, com partes bastantes cinzentas, vai caindo uma pinga aqui, outra ali. A temperatura está nos 22.0°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2009 às 15:02)

Neste momento começou a .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2009 às 15:51)

Por aqui foram só 20 m de aguaceiros,o céu continua encoberto por nuvens altas e com vento muito fraco.

A temperatura começou novamente a subir com 21.3ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2009 às 18:18)

Por aqui continua tudo calmo,mas a S/SW a coisa está escura.

Pelo imagem do radar do IM,pode ser que levo com alguma,vamos esperar.

Actual 22.0ºc e 41%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Mai 2009 às 18:36)

Aqui pela Sertã chove forte e o céu está escuro. O vento sopra por vezes moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2009 às 18:49)

Por aqui o escuro cada vêz está mais perto da cidade,já vi 2 relâmpagos mas ainda está muito longe,Alto Alentejo está bem escuro.

Vento continua muito fraco com 21.8ºc.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Mai 2009 às 19:26)

Por aqui continua a chuva com alguma trovoada à mistura, a temperatura caiu, estando agora 14.2°C. Vento fraco de NE e 2.2mm de precipitação acumulados até ao momento.

Um pequeno registo em video da trovoada.

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2009 às 21:26)

Boas noites.

Por aqui ainda passou uma boa trovoada com cerca de 30 minutos de aparato eléctrico por cima da cidade.
Quanto há precipitação esperava mais,até agora só 1.5mm.

A temperatura já desceu bem,com 14.9ºc e 76%HR,o vento moderado de NW/N.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Mai 2009 às 21:53)

Por aqui vai caindo um chuvisco.
Temp. 13.7ºC
Vento fraco de NE
Prec. 2.7mm

*Temperaturas de Hoje:

Mín. 9.8ºC
Máx. 24.3ºC*

Edit 21:58: O chuvisco passou a chuva...
Edit 22:13: 3.2 mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2009 às 23:02)

Por aqui voltou tudo ao mesmo,tudo calmo.

O céu continua muito nublado por nuvens altas,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 14.8ºc e 74%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.7ºc/23.7ºc e mais 1.5mm.


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Mai 2009 às 08:05)

Bom dia! Por volta das 7h o céu apresentava apenas algumas nuvens mas agora está totalmente encoberto mas nada de chuva. O vento sopra fraco e a temperatura está nos 13.5°C.


----------



## Sirilo (10 Mai 2009 às 08:16)

Bom dia!!
Por aqui (covilhã) o céu está cinzento, não chove.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2009 às 11:32)

Bons dias.

Por aqui acordamos com o céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas,com o vento moderado de SE.

Dados actuais 18.4ºc,pressão 1012.4hpa e 59%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2009 às 12:39)

O céu continua muito nublado com o sol devês em quando a aparecer.

O vento continua moderado de SE,hoje é dos dias em que não posso ter a janela do estáminé aberta,devido ao vento,quando está na direção entre Sul e Este,é escusado que a janela não pode estar aberta,senão voa tudo o que está na secretáriavisto que está encostado há janela.

Actuais 19.2ºc e 54%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2009 às 13:51)

Por aqui continua o céu muito nublado,com algumas nuvens mais negras,para a tarde é capaz de dar sarrafada,vento continua moderado.

Actuais 19.4ºc com 57%hr.

Bom,alguem me está a chamar,hum,deve ser para ir almoçar.

Até já.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2009 às 15:12)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui continua céu muito nublado,vento moderado.

A temperatura já subiu mais um pouco,actual 20.0ºc com 64%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Mai 2009 às 15:43)

Por aqui nada de especial, o céu continua encoberto como tem estado todo dia, por vezes caem uns pingos, o vento sopra fraco/moderado de WSW e a temperatura está nos 17.8°C. 

Os pingos renderam 0.7mm até ao momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2009 às 16:45)

Céu muito nublado com abertas por vezes com abertas.

Actuais 20.2ºc e 62%HR.

A mancha do nosso contentamento cada vez está mais perto da nossa costa,e mais gordinha,espero bem que não desilude..


----------



## vitamos (10 Mai 2009 às 17:30)

Pela GUARDA, céu muito nublado ameaçando chuva!

De viagem até Coimbra acredito, pelas imagens de satélite, que a chuva me faça companhia na viagem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2009 às 18:37)

Por aqui ainda muito sol,o céu está neste momento mais limpo de nuvens.

Actuais 19.0ºc e 66%HR.


----------



## Dan (10 Mai 2009 às 19:08)

Algumas nuvens e 20,4ºC por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2009 às 20:39)

Boas,por aqui já estão novamente a chegar nuvens,por enquanto são altas.

O vento está mais fraco.

Dados actuais 16.6ºc e 72%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.7ºc/20.5ºc.


----------



## MSantos (10 Mai 2009 às 20:49)

Aqui por Bragança estão 17ºC

O céu está nublado com abertas


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Mai 2009 às 21:49)

Céu muito nublado.
Vento fraco (8.4km/h de O).
H.R. 75%
Temp. 15.2ºC
Prec. 0.7mm

Agora resta esperar pela chuva prevista, se é que ela chega cá.

*Temperaturas de Hoje:

Mín. 12.8ºC
Máx. 18.4ºC* (1º dia este mês em que não foi ultrapassado os 20ºC)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2009 às 22:46)

Por aqui neste momento o céu continua muito nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 15.3ºc e 75%HR.


----------



## Dan (11 Mai 2009 às 00:01)

15,0ºC e chuva fraca por agora.


----------



## ac_cernax (11 Mai 2009 às 01:32)

Por aqui começou a chuva que cai de forma moderada, tendo já registado os primeiros 0.5mm do dia. O vento sopra fraco/moderado de SE, a temperatura está nos 12.9°C.


----------



## ac_cernax (11 Mai 2009 às 07:01)

Bom dia a todos! O dia começa cinzento e chuvoso, como se um verdadeiro dia de Inverno se trata-se. O vento sopra moderado e a temperatura está nos 11.9°C. Já levo 8.7mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## Dan (11 Mai 2009 às 09:16)

13,4ºC, céu nublado e alguns aguaceiros fracos de vez em quando.

12,2ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Dan (11 Mai 2009 às 10:54)

Por aqui vai chovendo com 13,9ºC neste momento.


----------



## Sirilo (11 Mai 2009 às 11:57)

Em Vale Formoso (Covilhã) cai um aguaçeiro forte com um trovão a acompanhar!


----------



## Dan (11 Mai 2009 às 12:15)

12,7ºC e chove agora com mais intensidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2009 às 12:23)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui desde madrugada tem caido bem,com alguns intervalos pelo meio.

Neste momento já ouvi 2 trovões ao longe e o céu está totamente muito negro e bem.

Dados actuais 15.0ºc,pressão 1009.8hpa e 86%HR.

Precipitação até ao momento 6.5 mm.

Por aqui está a ficar quase de noite.


----------



## ac_cernax (11 Mai 2009 às 13:00)

Neste momento chove bastante, assim gosto de ver chover, é só "ribeiros".


----------



## ACalado (11 Mai 2009 às 13:02)

Por aqui parou momentaneamente de chover. Temp 13.5ºc
Precipitação acumulada até agora 25mm


----------



## amarusp (11 Mai 2009 às 13:14)

Em Oliveira do Hospital, aguaceiros moderados acompanhados por vento moderado


----------



## AnDré (11 Mai 2009 às 13:18)

spiritmind disse:


> Por aqui parou momentaneamente de chover. Temp 13.5ºc
> Precipitação acumulada até agora 25mm



A EMA do IM recolheu 23,6mm das 11h às 12h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2009 às 13:53)

Por aqui ainda continua adesde o princípio da hora de almoço.

O céu encontra-se ainda muito nublado,com o vento moderado.

Actuais 15.6ºc e 91%HR e precipitação 8.5mm.


----------



## Serrano (11 Mai 2009 às 14:05)

Tem estado um belo dia de chuva na Covilhã, com o termómetro a marcar 14 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2009 às 14:36)

Por aqui o céu já vai abrindo,deixou de chover.

Actuais 16.2ºc e 86%HR.


----------



## Black_Heart (11 Mai 2009 às 15:52)

Bem neste momento chove torrencialmente. Embora seja apenas um aguaceiro esporádico.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2009 às 18:26)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui a tarde ainda foi de alguns aguaceiros acasionais.

Neste momento o céu está pouco nublado,mas com tendência a limpar,neste momento o sol apareceu,o vento moderado de SW.

Dados actuais 16.8ºc,pressão 1011.3hpa e 75%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.6ºc/17.9ºc mais 9.0mm.


----------



## amarusp (11 Mai 2009 às 18:57)

Boa tarde,
Neste momento céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
Temperatura: 11,1ºC
Precipitação: 13,21mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2009 às 19:07)

Por aqui com o apericimento do sol a temperatura saltou até aos 17.3ºc..


----------



## Dan (11 Mai 2009 às 19:17)

13,8ºC e mais um aguaceiro.


----------



## kikofra (11 Mai 2009 às 19:32)

Ainda ha alguma neve acumulada na estrela.?


----------



## Dan (11 Mai 2009 às 19:42)

13,5ºC e chove agora com alguma intensidade.


----------



## MSantos (11 Mai 2009 às 19:45)

Aguaceiro intenso em Bragança com 14.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2009 às 20:22)

Céu pouco nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 15.2ºc e 76%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (11 Mai 2009 às 21:19)

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado.
Vento muito fraco ou nulo de NE.
Temp. Act. 15.2ºC

O céu apresentava-se assim à pouco...






Temperaturas de Hoje:

*Mín. 11.8ºC
Máx. 18.1ºC*

Destaque para a precipitação, pois registei o maior valor diário deste ano até ao momento.

*30.5mm*

Superior mesmo ao total do mês de Março que apenas registei 22.8mm.

E o dia ainda não terminou, mas a possibilidade de haver mais precipitação deve ser pouca.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2009 às 21:53)

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado,vento fraco.

A temperatura está nos 14.4ºc já um bom bocado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2009 às 23:09)

Por aqui a temperatura pouco oscilou,actual 14.1ºc e 91%HR.

O céu está muito nublado com vento muito fraco.


----------



## Fil (12 Mai 2009 às 00:18)

Boas, neste momento céu com bastantes nuvens, quase sem vento, e uma temperatura de 11,2ºC. A mínima do dia foi de 11,1ºC e a máxima de 14,4ºC, com a precipitação a ficar-se pelos 7,4 mm. No total do episódio a precipitação foi de 9,3 mm, uma vez mais bastante abaixo do que o GFS tinha previsto (mais de 20 mm).


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Mai 2009 às 00:25)

Bem a chuva não voltou mais a partir do meio da tarde, mas também não me posso queixar pois o dia até foi generoso por estes lados no que toca à precipitação. Agora o céu continua encoberto e a temperatura nos 13.6°C, o vento é muito fraco de NW


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Mai 2009 às 08:00)

Bom dia! Por aqui céu encoberto e vai chuviscando com 12.5°C de temperatura. O vento sopra fraco.


----------



## vitamos (12 Mai 2009 às 09:44)

kikofra disse:


> Ainda ha alguma neve acumulada na estrela.?



Posso afirmar que havia ainda algumas manchas no Sábado de manhã nos pontos mais elevados. Com a  chuva do fim de semana não sei se restou alguma coisa.


----------



## Sirilo (12 Mai 2009 às 11:13)

Olá, bom dia.
Aqui em Vale Formoso - Covilhã, o céu está muito nublado mas com algumas abertas. Não chove.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2009 às 12:32)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado,vento moderado de W.

Hoje já tive que fazer uma deslocação a OLEIROS em serviço,enquanto fui na zona plana sempre céu muito nublado conforme entrei na zona do pinhal e serra fui sempre de baixo de chuva e em Oleiros tambem chovia,no regresso quando deixei a serra estava tudo seco e aqui..

Dados actuais 15.1ºc,pressão 1016.1hpa e 75%HR.


----------



## Z13 (12 Mai 2009 às 12:42)

Boas a todos!!!

Depois de uma semana ausente por motivos de força maior... cá estou de novo no meu posto de observação.

*16ºC* neste momento e um tempo _farrusco_!

algum vento e nenhuma chuva


----------



## Dan (12 Mai 2009 às 13:17)

Céu nublado e 16,4ºC por aqui.

Mínima de 10,9ºC esta manhã.


----------



## amarusp (12 Mai 2009 às 13:24)

Em Oliveira do Hospital, céu muito nublado e vento fraco, caiu um aguaceiro moderado durante a manhã


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2009 às 14:32)

Céu continua muito nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 16.6ºc e 68%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Mai 2009 às 16:19)

Por aqui continua o céu carregado de nuvens.

Vento fraco de NO.

Temp. *16.0ºC*

Prec. *0.5mm* (resultante do chuvisco/chuva fraca ao inicio da manhã)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2009 às 17:57)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o céu têm estado toda a tarde nublado sem se ver o sol.

Neste momento o sol apareceu e fez com que as temperaturas subissem.

Dados actuais 17.7ºc e 56%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2009 às 18:40)

Por aqui o céu já muitas abertas para dar lugar ao sol,vento moderado de W.

Actuais 17.2ºc e 56%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2009 às 19:45)

Por aqui o céu quase limpo,vento mais fraco.

A temperatura já descer actual 15.5ºc e 63%HR.


----------



## amarusp (12 Mai 2009 às 19:56)

Boa tarde/noite,
Céu parcialmente nublado, temperatura actual de 9,9ºC e apenas 2,03 mm de precipitação.


----------



## Dan (12 Mai 2009 às 21:38)

10,7ºC e um céu quase sem nuvens.


----------



## Fil (12 Mai 2009 às 21:45)

Aqui 9,7ºC, céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco de SW. De madrugada ainda caíram 0,7 mm. A máxima foi de 16,5ºC e a mínima é a temperatura actual (de manhã foi 10,1ºC).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2009 às 22:17)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de W.

Actual 12.5ºc e 73%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2009 às 23:21)

A temperatura miníma da noite passada já ficou para trás,tinha sido de 11.8ºc.

Dados actuais 11.5ºc,pressão 1016.5hpa e 78%hr.


----------



## Dan (13 Mai 2009 às 09:05)

Bom dia

11,4ºC e começam agora a aparecer alguns cumulus.

4,9ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Z13 (13 Mai 2009 às 10:10)

Bom dia!

Manhã bem fresca por aqui! Mínima de +3,8ºC

Neste momento, sol, e *+14,0ºC*


----------



## Dan (13 Mai 2009 às 10:21)

Z13 disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Manhã bem fresca por aqui! Mínima de +3,8ºC
> 
> Neste momento, sol, e *+14,0ºC*



Em 10 minutos mudou radicalmente. Estava o céu quase sem nuvens e agora completamente nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2009 às 12:25)

Bons dias.

Por aqui o dia nasceu com o céu limpo,mas,ao longo da manhã tem vindo a ficar muito nublado.

Dados actuais 18.0ºc,pressão 1017.9hpa e 61%HR.

Temperaturas do dia 12   11.3ºc/18.2ºc.


----------



## Serrano (13 Mai 2009 às 14:05)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, mas, por enquanto, sem chuva. O termómetro marca 16.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade, tendo-se registado uma mínima de 5.6 graus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2009 às 14:14)

Boas tardes.

O céu continua muito nublado,vento moderado de W.

Actuais 17.6ºc e 62%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2009 às 18:58)

Boas tardes.

A tarde por aqui foi de céu muito nublado virando a pouco nublado para o fim do dia.

O vento continua a marcar presença de W.

Dados actuais 17.2ºc,pressão 1015.9hpa e 63%HR:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2009 às 19:37)

O Céu está a ficar novamente nublado,vento está mais forte.

Actuais 16.4ºc e 66%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.9ºc/19.2ºc.


----------



## Dan (13 Mai 2009 às 19:40)

Céu nublado e 13,7ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

4,9ºC / 17,2ºC


----------



## amarusp (13 Mai 2009 às 20:28)

Ceu nublado e 9,9ºC de temperatura.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2009 às 20:42)

Céu muito nublado,vento com algumas rajadas.

Actuais 15.3ºc e 70%HR.


----------



## Dan (13 Mai 2009 às 20:51)

Por aqui 12,2ºC e já ocorreu alguma precipitação.


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Mai 2009 às 21:02)

Boa Noite!

E mais um dia se passou em que como se costuma dizer "nem chove... nem deixa chover", céu praticamente muito nublado durante todo o dia e uns chuviscos que nem o chão molharam, apenas umas pequenas abertas como mostra a imagem seguinte.





Temperaturas de Ontem:

Mín. *10.5ºC*
Máx. *18.4ºC*
Prec. *0.5mm*

Temperaturas de Hoje:

Mín. *9.6ºC*
Máx. *17.4ºC*
Prec. *0.0mm*

-----------------------

Agora o céu apresenta-se muito nublado





O vento sopra fraco de N.

Temp. *13.5ºC*


----------



## amarusp (13 Mai 2009 às 21:14)

Um aguaceiro às 20.53h  rendeu 0,5 mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2009 às 22:25)

Por aqui continua céu muito nublado,vento moderado.

Actuais 14.0ºc e 73%HR.


----------



## Dan (13 Mai 2009 às 23:16)

Vai chuviscando com 11,0ºC.


----------



## amarusp (13 Mai 2009 às 23:19)

Chuvisca muito ténuamente, 8,8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2009 às 23:30)

Por aqui o céu está pouco nublado,vento moderado.

Actuais 13.1ºc e 76%HR.


----------



## Dan (14 Mai 2009 às 10:59)

Bom dia

Céu parcialmente nublado, algum vento de oeste e 11,4ºC.

Mínima de 7,7ºC.


----------



## Z13 (14 Mai 2009 às 11:51)

z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2009 às 12:09)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o céu está pouco nublado,vento está moderado de W.

Dados actuais 17.1ºc,pressão 1018.5hpa e 48%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Mai 2009 às 14:14)

Hoje o destaque vai para o vento que sopra moderado de NNE, com rajadas, uma delas de 40km/h.

O céu apresenta-se pouco nublado, mas ainda com alguma nebulosidade significativa em redor, mas nada que impeça o sol de brilhar.

A temperatura está nos 14.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2009 às 14:20)

O céu por aqui continua limpo,vento mantêm-se moderado com rajadas de NW/W.

Actuais 19.0ºc e 45%HR.


----------



## Sirilo (14 Mai 2009 às 15:55)

Em Vale Formoso - Covilhã o céu está pouco nublado. Sopra um ventinho fresco.


----------



## Fil (14 Mai 2009 às 16:29)

Boas, por aqui tenho 13,9ºC com vento moderado de NW e céu muito nublado. A máxima até ao momento foi de 14,3ºC, a mínima foi de 7,3ºC.


----------



## Dan (14 Mai 2009 às 17:53)

Céu parcialmente nublado e 14,5ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

7,7ºC / 15,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2009 às 19:00)

Boas tardes

Por aqui a tarde foi de céu limpo,vento ainda continua a dar nas vistas,ainda moderado de W.

Dados actuais 17.4ºc,pressão 1017.4hpa e 50%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2009 às 19:47)

Por aqui ainda com algum sol...a temperatura já descer,com 16.1ºc...vento continua moderado.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.8ºc/19.5ºc,velocidade máxima de rajada de vento 34.0km/h


----------



## amarusp (14 Mai 2009 às 21:50)

Tempo fresco com 7,7ºC, céu muito nublado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2009 às 21:52)

Céu limpo,vento continua moderado e trás sensação de .

Actuais 12.3ºc e 63%HR:


----------



## Dan (14 Mai 2009 às 22:54)

Noite bem fresca, também se vai fazendo sentir o vento por aqui. 8,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mai 2009 às 23:01)

O vento continua moderado...com 11.4ºc e 68%HR.


----------



## Z13 (15 Mai 2009 às 00:01)

z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Dan (15 Mai 2009 às 09:37)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 11,5ºC por agora.

Manhã fresca com um valor mínimo de 2,4ºC e até com um pouco de geada.













Terá sido a última geada desta temporada?


----------



## Z13 (15 Mai 2009 às 09:55)

Bons registos, Dan! 

Por aqui a mínima ficou nos +2,6ºC ás 6h44, mas à hora de saída de casa não me apercebi se havia geada...


z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Mai 2009 às 09:56)

E hoje às 06 UTC , qual era o sítio mais frio de toda
a Europa Ocidental, qual era ?







[/URL][/IMG]

O nordeste transmontano , pois então.( e espanha adjacente).
Em Maio, oh, oh, ainda se comem as cerejas...............


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Mai 2009 às 09:59)

Por aqui céu está limpo e 13.4°C. O vento hoje está fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2009 às 12:28)

Boas tardes

O dia por aqui nasceu com o céu limpo e continua,hoje o vento está muito mais fraco.

Dados actuais 18.2ºc,pressão 1019.0hpa e 38%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Mai 2009 às 12:52)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas tardes
> O dia por aqui nasceu com o céu limpo e continua,hoje o vento está muito mais fraco.


Confirmo, por Castelo Branco está um dia bastante agradável. E daqui ainda se vê alguma neve na Serra da Estrela


----------



## amarusp (15 Mai 2009 às 13:21)

Em Oliveira do Hospital: Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2009 às 14:35)

Por aqui a temperatura hoje já passou a barreira dos vinte graus,coisa que já não acontecia há uns dias.

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 21.4ºc e 33%HR.

Então ac_cernax quer dizer que hoje andas aqui pela cidade,é verdade,na Serra ainda existe uns mantos brancos por lá no cimo.


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Mai 2009 às 16:20)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Então ac_cernax quer dizer que hoje andas aqui pela cidade,é verdade,na Serra ainda existe uns mantos brancos por lá no cimo.



É verdade, mais uma vez fui até ai, de vez em quando lá calha.

Agora já em casa... e notam-se algumas diferenças, por aqui a temperatura está nos 17.8ºC, e até agora ainda não passou dos 18.0ºC. O vento neste momento sopra moderado de NNE, a única semelhança é o céu que está limpo.


----------



## Dan (15 Mai 2009 às 18:58)

17,7ºC e já com algumas nuvens.

Extremos de hoje:

2,4ºC / 19,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2009 às 19:00)

Boas tardes

O dia foi de céu limpo,com umas temperaturas já agradáveis,com prógnotisco de ainda de subirem mais para os proximos dias.

O vento instalou-se agora ao fim da tarde,fez com que as temperaturas começassem a descer mais cedo.

Dados actuais 20.9ºc,pressão 1016.2hpa e 38%HR.

Bom FS a todos,que o meu já cá canta.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2009 às 19:50)

O vento continua moderado de W/NW.

Actuais 19.1ºc e 47%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.3/23.5ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2009 às 21:49)

Céu limpo,vento moderado.

Actual 14.6ºc e 59%HR.


----------



## Z13 (15 Mai 2009 às 22:31)

Dia bonito!

_Resumo_


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Mai 2009 às 22:47)

Dia de céu limpo. Temperaturas de Hoje: Mín. 7.4°C e Máx. 18.0°C. Raj. máx. 31.7km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2009 às 23:33)

Vento mais fraco,com 13.4ºc e 63%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Mai 2009 às 07:13)

Bom dia e bom FDS! Depois do dia de ontem de céu limpo, hoje pelo menos o inicio do dia já não é assim. O céu está encoberto, o vento está muito fraco ou nulo, e a temperatura está nos 10.7°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2009 às 10:13)

Bons dias

Por aqui o céu está está limpo,mas a W/NW já lá vem algumas nuvens a caminho.Vento está fraco.

A temperatura têm vindo a subir bem,actuais 19.0ºc e 52%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Mai 2009 às 10:34)

OI. Em Viseu: 
céu muito nublado,com uma espécie de nevoeiro que deixa mesmo assim ver a mais de 4 km
uns 9/10 ºC,
1019 mb de pressão atmosférica, 
vento quase nulo de SW.
Nada de chuva, nem chuviscos!!!


----------



## Mjhb (16 Mai 2009 às 10:36)

na meteorologia do YAHOO! conseguem ter boas informações, quase de hora a hora!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2009 às 11:14)

Por aqui vão chegando as primeiras nuvens,vento continua fraco.

Actuais 20.0ºc e 52%HR.

Por aqui vou até ao quintal,dar de beber a quem tem sede,porque se fico há espera que venha do arposso ficar espera sentado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2009 às 13:01)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui estou novamente de volta,lá por baixo no quintal já ficou tudo há fresca,depois de uma brutal rega.

O céu por aqui está pouco nublado,as nuvens chegam aqui,estacionam e depois dissipam-se,vento já está mais activo de W/SW.

Dados actuais 20.8ºc e 52%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Mai 2009 às 13:39)

Por aqui o céu está com algumas abertas, mas continua com muitas nuvens, essencialmente por cumulus. O vento sopra fraco.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Mai 2009 às 13:40)

Por Viseu:

Céu nublado
14ºC
1017 mb
88% de humidade relativa
20 km/h de SW


----------



## Dan (16 Mai 2009 às 13:50)

17,0ºC e céu nublado.

9,4ºc de temperatura mínima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2009 às 15:40)

Boas,por aqui se continua de céu pouco nublado,a NW nuvens médias a sul daqui nuvens altas que entraram esta manhã no sul do país.

O vento já está moderado de SW.

Dados actuais 22.9ºc e 46%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Mai 2009 às 19:56)

em Viseu:
Céu nublado,ainda chuviscou forte há pouco
14.9ºC
1016 mb
81% de humidade relativa
19.7 km/h de SW


----------



## Mjhb (16 Mai 2009 às 20:20)

Arrefeceu bastante: já estou com 12.2 º C


----------



## Mjhb (16 Mai 2009 às 21:08)

Vou com 11ºC,
um chuvisco, 
e vento moderado de SW


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2009 às 21:22)

Boas noites

Por aqui novamente,depois de ir ajudar um amigo a fazer uma pequena mudança de casa.

O céu continua pouco nublado,vento assim assim de W.

Dados actuais 16.0ºc e 68%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.5ºc/23.2ºc


----------



## Mjhb (16 Mai 2009 às 22:16)

Por aqui já chove, e bem apesar de ser chuvisco, desde as 8:45h

vou com 10.2ºC


----------



## Mjhb (16 Mai 2009 às 22:17)

Por aqui já chove, e bem apesar de ser chuvisco, desde as 8:45h

vou com 10.4ºC


----------



## Dan (16 Mai 2009 às 22:44)

vai chuviscando com 13,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2009 às 23:20)

Boas,céu pouco nublado,vento fraco de W.

Actuais 14.2ºc e 74%HR.


----------



## Z13 (17 Mai 2009 às 00:02)

Chuviscos


----------



## Dan (17 Mai 2009 às 10:08)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e 12,0ºC.

Mínima de 7,2ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Mai 2009 às 10:10)

Céu maioritariamente nublado,
9.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2009 às 10:59)

Bons dias

Por aqui o dia acordou com céu limpo,vento moderado de W.

Hoje o dia por enquanto está mais fresco devido ao vento.

Dados actuais 17.0ºc,pressão 1019.1hpa e 54%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2009 às 11:38)

Por aqui vão aparecendo algumas nuvens baixas empurradas pelo vento..

Actuais 17.9ºc e 47%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2009 às 13:14)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui continua o céu pouco nublado,vento está moderado de W.

A temperatura vai subindo devagar,actual 19.1ºc e 45%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2009 às 15:40)

Boas.

Céu pouco nublado,vento moderado de NW/W.

Actuais 20.5ºc e 42%HR:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2009 às 17:06)

Céu pouco nublado,vento continua moderado.

Actuais 21.0ºc e 42%HR.


----------



## Dan (17 Mai 2009 às 17:28)

Por agora céu nublado e 15,3ºC.

O dia de hoje foi bem mais fresco que o de ontem.

Extremos de hoje:

7,2ºC / 16,0ºC


----------



## Mjhb (17 Mai 2009 às 18:48)

Acho que já falei noutra altura.

Quer for interessado em Astronomia, da zona de Viseu, ou mesmo de longe, pode vir a Vila Chã de Sá, ao campo de futebol, para uma observação astronómica,dia 22/5/2009 pelas 21.00h, presenciada por profissionais.

Desde já, peço que a quem não conhecer onde é , e estiver interessado , consulte o Google Earth, ou contacte-me através de :

pedroalex96@gmail.com

Venham acompanhar-nos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mjhb (17 Mai 2009 às 18:52)

Vou com 13.9
maioritariamente nublado
vento fraco de SW


----------



## Mjhb (17 Mai 2009 às 18:55)

eram umas 16.15h e chuviscava 

parou às 16.17!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2009 às 18:59)

Por aqui continua o céu com poucas nuvens,vento continua moderado de W.

Actuais 19.8ºc e 44%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2009 às 20:04)

Céu quase limpo,vento moderado e actual 17.1ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2009 às 21:45)

Boas noites.

Céu limpo,vento moderado de NW/W.

Actuais 15.1ºc e 61%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.8ºc/21.5ºc.


----------



## Z13 (17 Mai 2009 às 22:03)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2009 às 23:07)

Por hoje fico nos 13.4ºc e 70%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mai 2009 às 12:13)

Boas tardes

Por aqui o dia apareceu com o céu limpo,tirando algumas nuvens que vão enfeitando o céu,vento fraco de Este.

Dados actuais 20.0ºc,pressão 1019.7hpa e 41%HR.


----------



## amarusp (18 Mai 2009 às 13:33)

Boa tarde,
Em Oliveira do Hospital, céu nublado por nuvens baixas.


----------



## Serrano (18 Mai 2009 às 14:00)

Céu pouco nublado na Covilhã, com 20 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mai 2009 às 14:20)

Boas,por aqui o céu já totalmente limpo,vento fraco de W.

A partir de hoje voltamos novamente aos dias quentes,com temperaturas mais altas,hoje já se nota,actual 22.6ºc e 36%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mai 2009 às 18:04)

Boas tardes.

Céu pouco nublado,vento fraco a moderado de W.

Dados actuais 22.8ºc,pressão 1016.8hpa e 44%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.5ºc/24.6ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mai 2009 às 18:43)

Este ventinho moderado de W/NW,está saber bem lá fora,actual 22.2ºc.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Mai 2009 às 21:41)

Pouco nublado
12.5ºC

bom tempo, ah?

Será que sexta também está assim?
Era bom para a observação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mai 2009 às 22:34)

Boas noites.

Céu limpo,vento moderado de W e .

Actuais 13.4ºc e 61%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mai 2009 às 23:27)

O vento ainda continua a sentir-se moderado máxima rajada 30km/h.

Actuais 12.4ºc e 62%HR.


----------



## Z13 (19 Mai 2009 às 00:11)

Dia primaveril. Aqueceu mais do que o previsto 

_Resumo_







z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Mai 2009 às 00:39)

Neste momento:

Céu limpo

Temp. 9.8ºC


*Temperaturas 18/05/09:*

*Mín. 7.4ºC
Máx. 19.1ºC*


----------



## Dan (19 Mai 2009 às 09:19)

Bom dia 

Céu limpo e 14,7ºC.

5,7ºC de mínima esta manhã.


Extremos de ontem:

4,1ºC / 19,9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mai 2009 às 12:18)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui vamos com céu limpo,hoje o vento está mais fraco

Dados actuais 22.1ºc,pressão 1018.8hpa e 41%HR.


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Mai 2009 às 12:43)

E aos 19 dias do mês de Maio, do ano da graça de 2009
pelas 06 horas UTC ,
era mesmo o nordeste transmontano a região mais fria de toda a Europa Ocidental:






[/URL][/IMG]

Até a Espanha adjacente estava menos fria.
Para que conste e para memória futura,
publique-se e arquive-se...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mai 2009 às 14:13)

Boas,por aqui o céu está ficar com algumas nuvens altas.

O vento está muito fraco faz com que as temperaturas hoje é só vê-la subir,actual 24.2ºc.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Mai 2009 às 15:33)

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 21.9°C de temperatura são as condições actuais, as noites é que continuam frescas, mais um dia a rondar os 7°C, pois tive 7.3°C de mínima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mai 2009 às 18:44)

Boas tardes

Por aqui hoje o ambiente ja estêve quentinho e continua.

Céu limpo,vento fraco .

Actuais 26.0ºc e 26%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.6ºc/26.8ºc.


----------



## Veterano (19 Mai 2009 às 18:56)

nimboestrato disse:


> E aos 19 dias do mês de Maio, do ano da graça de 2009
> pelas 06 horas UTC ,
> era mesmo o nordeste transmontano a região mais fria de toda a Europa Ocidental:



 E mesmo o litoral norte, todo com 9º, não fazia juz à corrente quente que supostamente nos banha. Esta Primavera já adiantada anda mesmo esquisita...


----------



## Dan (19 Mai 2009 às 19:27)

Estes últimos dois meses tem havido grandes diferenças entre litoral e interior.

Anomalia negativa no Porto.




E anomalia positiva em Bragança.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mai 2009 às 19:36)

Por aqui nuvens altas muito finas a tapar o sol.

Vento muito fraco e ainda com uns calorosos 25.0ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mai 2009 às 20:00)

Finalmente,já começou a chegar um ventinho de SW/W,e a temperatura já vai nos 22.9ºc.


----------



## amarusp (19 Mai 2009 às 20:19)

Céu limpo e 12,8ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Mai 2009 às 20:27)

Por aqui neste final de tarde o céu continua pouco nublado, apenas alguns cirrus. O vento sopra fraco e a temperatura vai descendo, actualmente nos 15.4°C.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Mai 2009 às 21:28)

Hoje houve por Viseu uma subida significativa:

ontem, às 19:45h estavam 14ºC

hoje, à mesma hora estavam 19.5ºC!!!


----------



## Mjhb (19 Mai 2009 às 21:30)

por agora:

Céu parcialmente nublado
15.8 ºC
por agora nada de especial a reportar.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Mai 2009 às 21:35)

Sinceramente... gostava que este tempo durasse até sexta-feira... depois começava a chover a potes!!!, até dia 30/5( dia do meu aniversário).

DEPOIS, voltava novamente a chover, ou qualquer outra coisa... e parava a 7/5(dia da minha festa de aniversario), dia que estaria radiante!!!!!

que bom... talvez um pouco pluvioso demais...


----------



## Dan (19 Mai 2009 às 21:47)

Céu com poucas nuvens e 17,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

5,7ºC / 23,0ºC


----------



## Mjhb (19 Mai 2009 às 22:14)

Pouco nublado e o termómetro a descer...

Devem estar uns...11/12 ºC???


----------



## Mjhb (19 Mai 2009 às 22:26)

Boa noite...
Só me vou deitar daqui a 20minutos, mas já não volto ao fórum


zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mai 2009 às 22:49)

Boas noites.

Céu pouco nublado com vento a sentir-se de W.

Actuais 16.8ºc e 59%HR.


----------



## amarusp (19 Mai 2009 às 23:30)

Fico com 9,2ºC
Até amanha!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mai 2009 às 23:47)

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo devagar,actual 16.4ºc e 60%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Mai 2009 às 00:04)

Céu pouco nublado.
Vento fraco NE.
Temp. 11.5ºC

------------------------------

*Temperaturas de Hoje:

Mín.  7.3ºC
Máx. 22.3ºC*

------------------------------


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2009 às 12:25)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o dia apareceu com céu limpo pela manhã,com o passar do tempo começaram aparecer algumas nuvens altas de pouca espessura,vento muito fraco sem direção definida.

Pelas temperaturas actuais hoje vai subir mais uns degraus.

Actuais 26.1ºc,pressão 1015.5hpa e 27%HR.


----------



## Dan (20 Mai 2009 às 13:20)

Por aqui um agradável dia de Verão com 24,4ºC e o céu coberto por uma fina camada de nuvens altas.

7,3ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2009 às 13:57)

Boas,por aqui continua as nuvens altas a passar,vento fraco.

Quanto ao ambiente,está ficar muito abafado.

A temperatura continua a subir,actual 28.0ºc e 29%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Mai 2009 às 15:43)

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado por nuvens altas, o que faz o sol aparecer de forma muito timida. O vento sopra fraco de ONO. Temperatura nos 25.3°C.


----------



## Dan (20 Mai 2009 às 17:55)

Céu nublado e 25,9ºC.


Extremos de hoje: 

7,3ºC / 26,8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2009 às 18:42)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o céu está a ficar nublado por nuvens altas,vento fraco de W.

Actuais 27.2ºc e 29%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2009 às 19:20)

Por aqui com o sol já tapado por nuvens,com o vento já moderado de W,faz com que se sinta um ar mais agradável lá fora.

Actuais 25.8ºc e 31%HR.

Já agora vou aproveitar para fazer uma rega no quintal,está tudo a pedir .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2009 às 21:01)

Nuvens altas,vento de W.

Actuais 22.3ºc e 48%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.8ºc/29.5ºc.


----------



## Z13 (20 Mai 2009 às 22:17)

Dia com muito sol e muito calor!






z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2009 às 22:33)

Céu pouco nublado,vento fraco de W.

Actuais 20.8ºc e 48%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Mai 2009 às 05:47)

O dia começa com céu pouco nublado, apenas algumas nuvens altas, vento muito fraco ou praticamente inexistente (0.7 km/h de SW), HR de 75% e temperatura nos 13.0°C. Temperaturas de ontem: Mín. 9.0°C e Máx. 26.1°C.


----------



## Dan (21 Mai 2009 às 10:51)

Bom dia

Segue o Verão com 23,1ºC neste momento e algumas nuvens altas.

Mínima de 10,6ºC esta manhã.


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Mai 2009 às 13:17)

Boa Tarde! O céu apresenta algumas nuvens altas. O vento sopra fraco de W. A temperatura vai subindo, estando agora nos 26.0°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mai 2009 às 14:00)

Boas tardes

Por aqui céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas,vento fraco de S/SE.

Dados actuais 26.8ºc,pressão 1012.4hpa e 30%HR.

Eu que gosto de ter liberdade,hoje tenho estado fechado em formação.

Até logo.


----------



## Costa (21 Mai 2009 às 16:02)

Mirandela a estação activa mais quente do país às 15h


----------



## MSantos (21 Mai 2009 às 16:44)

A minha estação em Bragança (Bairro da Coxa) marca uns incriveis 28.5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mai 2009 às 17:45)

E a surpresa do dia é mesmo Mirandela. 

Parabéns à terra das alheiras.


----------



## Dan (21 Mai 2009 às 19:02)

Um dia quente de Verão por aqui. O mais quente do ano até agora.

Céu com muitas nuvens altas e 27,3ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

10,6ºC / 28,2ºC


----------



## amarusp (21 Mai 2009 às 19:07)

Depois de uma máxima de 23,8ªC a temperatura baixou para os actuais 19,2ºC. Céu ocupado por alguns cirrus e no maciço central da Estrela algumas nuvens baixas.


----------



## Bgc (21 Mai 2009 às 19:11)

Boa tarde.

Dia espectacular, muito quente.

Maxima: 30.2ºC


----------



## Z13 (21 Mai 2009 às 19:14)

Dia mais quente do ano, na minha estação!! 

Agora sim, já apetece uma trovoadazita!!!!! 

_resumo_






z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mai 2009 às 19:52)

Boas tardes.

Já vi que hoje tambem chegou o ao pessoal do Interior Norte.

Por aqui tambem foi quente,o céu está quase limpo,vento fraco de SW.

Actuais 26.6ºc e 28%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.8ºc/29.1ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mai 2009 às 20:25)

Por aqui o vento aumentar de intensidade de SW/W,vai dando frescura ao ambiente aqui pelo interior.

Actuais 23.9ºc e 40%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mai 2009 às 21:45)

Boas,já dei para entender que a noite está mais fresca aqui pelo interior.
Vento continua moderado de SW/W.

Actuais 19.9ºc e 53%HR


----------



## Mjhb (21 Mai 2009 às 22:01)

Hoje, o termómetro do carro, à mesma hora, apontava para os 22ºC.

Grande subida, ah?


----------



## Dan (21 Mai 2009 às 22:42)

Segue o calor. Céu limpo e 20,9ºC por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mai 2009 às 23:13)

Céu limpo,vento fraco a moderado de SW/W.

Actuais 17.4ºc e 65%HR.


----------



## amarusp (21 Mai 2009 às 23:18)

Amplitude térmica relativamente elevada(11ºC), sigo com 12,9ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Mai 2009 às 02:23)

Madrugada um pouco mais fresca hoje. O céu está limpo, o vento sopra fraco (6.5km/h de SSE) e a mínima de ontem já foi batida pois estão 12.4°C. Temperaturas de ontem: Mín. 12.5°C e Máx. 26.8°C.


----------



## Z13 (22 Mai 2009 às 10:56)

Bom dia!
Por aqui a mínima ainda ficou abaixo dos 10ºC... (9.7ºC)

Neste momento ainda não se "vê" a possível chuvinha!!!






z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2009 às 12:36)

Boas tardes

Por aqui com o ambiente mais fresco em relação aos ultimos dias.

O céu de manhã estava limpo com algum nevoeiro nos vales do rio Tejo.

Neste momento estão aparecer algumas nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Dados actuais 21.8ºc,pressão 1013.5hpa e 51%hr.


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Mai 2009 às 12:48)

Boas tardes!

No céu começam a aparecer algumas nuvens.



 




 




O vento sopra fraco de SW.

A temperatura está nos 21.0ºC


----------



## amarusp (22 Mai 2009 às 13:28)

Em Oliveira do Hospital o dia começou com neveiro, dissimpando-se rapidamente. Neste momento assiste-se a um aumento gradual da neblusidade


----------



## Dan (22 Mai 2009 às 13:40)

Dia quente de Verão com 26,2ºC e alguns cirrus a sul.


11,5ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2009 às 14:13)

Boas

Por aqui ainda muito sol juntamente com algumas nuvens altas e médias,vento fraco.

Actuais 24.3ºc e 39%HR.

Quase de FS


----------



## MSantos (22 Mai 2009 às 15:47)

Boa tarde

Hoje o Nordeste é a região mais quente do País IM

O valor de temperatura do meu sensor penso que está inflacionado indica *29.1ºC*... Será


----------



## Dan (22 Mai 2009 às 16:43)

27,7ºC e o céu começa a ficar nublado.

Muito "algodão" no ar por aqui.


----------



## Z13 (22 Mai 2009 às 16:44)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Hoje o Nordeste é a região mais quente do País IM
> 
> O valor de temperatura do meu sensor penso que está inflacionado indica *29.1ºC*... Será




É bem capaz de estar uma temperatura dessas....
A minha estação à momentos...


----------



## Dan (22 Mai 2009 às 16:58)

começam a definir-se uns mammatus.


----------



## Bgc (22 Mai 2009 às 16:58)

Por aqui, 30.0ºC


----------



## vitamos (22 Mai 2009 às 16:59)

Dan disse:


> começam a definir-se uns mammatus.



Excelente registo de nuvens que costumam ser "boas mensageiras"


----------



## ACalado (22 Mai 2009 às 17:00)

Bgc disse:


> Por aqui, 30.0ºC



30ºc ????  tamos quentinhos para ai


----------



## MSantos (22 Mai 2009 às 17:00)

Estão 30.2ºC e o céu está a ficar nublado em Bragança...Será que?


----------



## Dan (22 Mai 2009 às 17:09)

Mais umas fotos.


----------



## amarusp (22 Mai 2009 às 17:11)

Em Oliveira do Hospital, céu muito mublado vento moderado.


----------



## ajrebelo (22 Mai 2009 às 17:19)

Boas

Grande fotografias   30º , mammatus    , vou viver para aí   

Abraços


----------



## MSantos (22 Mai 2009 às 17:19)

Belas fotos Dan

Aqui pelo sul da cidade o céu parece estar menos nublado, mas mesmo assim à pouco deu para ver alguns mammatus


----------



## AnDré (22 Mai 2009 às 17:20)

Boas fotos *Dan*!!

A nebulosidade continua a aumentar exponencialmente no interior norte e centro!

E entretanto Mirandela já acima dos 31ºC às 16h da tarde.


----------



## Dan (22 Mai 2009 às 17:39)

E continua.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2009 às 18:42)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o dia já não foi tão marcado por temperaturas altas.

O céu já estêve muito nublado por nuvens altas e médias,mas neste momento está pouco nublado.

Dados actuais 22.7ºc a descer bem e 43%HR,com vento moderado de SW/W.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.7/26.9ºc.

Bom FS a todos.


----------



## Dan (22 Mai 2009 às 19:07)

Céu muito nublado e 24,5ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

11,5ºC  / 28,9ºC (dia mais quente do ano)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2009 às 19:10)

Por aqui agora apareceu o sol,céu limpo e muito nublado para o interior para os lados dos nossos vizinhos espanhóis.

A temperatura com o sol subiu para os 23.4ºc


----------



## Mjhb (22 Mai 2009 às 20:03)

Hoje o termómetro do carro apontava para os 20.6 ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Mai 2009 às 20:09)

Agora vou com 19.2 ºC e pouco nublado.


----------



## belem (22 Mai 2009 às 20:14)

Nas zonas mais quentes do Douro deve ter feito mesmo muito calor!
Umas trovoadazinhas para completar o quadro é que era do «best»!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2009 às 20:40)

Céu limpo,muito nublado para o interior da PI.

Actual 20.7ºc e 46%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2009 às 22:03)

Boas noites.

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actual 18.7ºc e 52%HR.


----------



## Fil (22 Mai 2009 às 22:43)

Boas, por aqui tenho 18,8ºC e céu muito nublado com vento fraco de W. A mínima foi de 12,1ºC e a máxima de 26,7ºC. De manhã peguei bastante nevoeiro no vale do Tâmega, e à vinda registei no carro 34ºC mais ou menos à passagem por Mirandela.

PS: Grande momento televisivo esta noite no jornal da TVI


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2009 às 23:43)

Por aqui nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 16.0ºc e 66%HR.


----------



## Dan (23 Mai 2009 às 01:02)

18,0ºC e começa agora a chover.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Mai 2009 às 02:05)

Imagem de satélite às 01h45:


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Mai 2009 às 07:10)

Bom dia! Por aqui o dia começa com sol, apenas algumas nuvens. A temperatura está nos 11.8°C, o vento é praticamente nulo. Vamos ver se haverá algo de novo para a tarde, mas até ver, tudo calmo.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Mai 2009 às 09:10)

Ontem ao fim da tarde estava céu pouco nublado, apenas com um belo comboio de cirrus de sul a noroeste.

Esteve bom tempo para ser feita a observação, pena que o João de Matos(o observador) não achasse o mesmo!!!

Ficou adiado para a proxima semana, depois digo alguma coisa.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Mai 2009 às 09:17)

Estou com céu maioritariamente nublado, com o Sol a espreitar entre a nublusidade.
10.4ºC
vento a 9km/h de S
1013.6 hPa 
.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mai 2009 às 11:30)

Bons dias.

Pois é!nem sei o que eide dizer?a nossa amiga depressão teve preferência as auto-estradas de Espanha,já que a maioria é de borla,por aqui em terras Lusas é tudo a pagar,então a primeira passagem passou tudo do lado de lá da fronteira.

Neste momento o céu está muito nublado,vento está moderado.

Dados actuais 19.1ºc,pressão 1015.3hpa e 52%HR.

Vamos ter esperar pelo segundo acto.


----------



## Dan (23 Mai 2009 às 11:34)

17,9ºC, céu bastante nublado com nuvens. De leste, parece que se aproxima alguma precipitação.


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Mai 2009 às 11:41)

Depois do dia ter começado com apenas algumas nuvens eis que tudo mudou. O céu agora está muito nublado vendo-se já alguma precipitação ao longe. Vamos ver se ca chega alguma coisa hoje... Aguardemos


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Mai 2009 às 11:41)

Depois do dia ter começado com apenas algumas nuvens, eis que tudo mudou. O céu agora está muito nublado vendo-se já alguma precipitação ao longe. Vamos ver se chega cá alguma coisa hoje...


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Mai 2009 às 11:53)

Afinal não demorou muito a chegar, o primeiro aguaceiro do dia. Até ver chove fraco, mas o chão já está molhado.


----------



## Dan (23 Mai 2009 às 11:57)

17,8ºC e começa a chover.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mai 2009 às 12:07)

O céu continua muito nublado com algumas abertas,vento fraco a moderado.

A temperatura vai subindo 20.5ºc e 48%HR.


----------



## Dan (23 Mai 2009 às 12:19)

Chuva e um pouco de trovoada por aqui.


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Mai 2009 às 13:53)

Neste momento chove moderado/forte. O vento sopra fraco.


----------



## dahon (23 Mai 2009 às 14:18)

Bem e por Viseu de momento cai uma forte chuvada acompanhada de algum vento.


----------



## MSantos (23 Mai 2009 às 15:28)

Boa tarde

A manhã foi marcada por alguma chuva e trovoada distante
Vamos ver o que a tarde nos reserva


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Mai 2009 às 16:17)

*Céu muito nublado.
Vento fraco de NNW.
Temp. 16.4ºC
Prec. 2.2mm*

Aqui vai uma foto para animar.


----------



## Sirilo (23 Mai 2009 às 17:17)

Já vi que em muitas zonas do país há animação, mas por aqui nada se passa. Uma valente pasmaceira.:
Aguardando...
Em Vale Formoso - Covilhã, o céu está nublado mas com boas abertas. A sul vê-se algumas nuvens "gordas" e negras que vão passando...


----------



## dahon (23 Mai 2009 às 17:32)

Por Viseu começou a trovejar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mai 2009 às 18:28)

Boas tardes.

Durante a tarde ainda passou por aqui uma células que ainda deixaram  1.0mm,se fez trovoada não sei,estava fechado no fórum aqui da cidade.

Neste momento o céu está muito nublado a S/SW,vento moderado de SW.

Actuais 16.3ºc e 72%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mai 2009 às 18:52)

Vem lá uma coisa tão negra do lado de Espanha,do sul,já há muito tempo que não recebo nada daquele lado,nem me lembro recentemente tinha que ir ver os registos de quanto tempo.
Bom,eu queria era dizer,acho que vou ter espectáculo daqui a bocado,vamos aguardar,enquanto chega e não chega,vou lanchar oh pessoal..

Actuais 16.2ºc e 77%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Mai 2009 às 20:16)

Também ou vi ainda agora um trovão!!!

Poucas nuvens, 
13.9 ºC
e nada de 

Espero que ao menos chova e bem amanhã, para Maio não ser outro mês seco, como Fevereiro, Março e um pouco de Abril!!!


----------



## Mjhb (23 Mai 2009 às 20:19)

Pergunto ao Dahon se sentiu chuva. Eu não, mas se fores ao Meteo MSN, Yahoo!, Google e Foreca, todos te dizem que às 19h, em Viseu, travejava e chovia.

 Eu apenas ouvi trovões!


----------



## dahon (23 Mai 2009 às 20:38)

Boas! Eu moro a 6km do centro da cidade de Viseu e chuva só vi entre as 14h e as 15h. Trovejar só ouvi entre as 17h15m e as 17h45m.

cumps.


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Mai 2009 às 21:53)

Bem, se não se registar mais nada até ao final do dia que direi eu?

Penso que ficou aquém das expectativas, pelo menos aqui, certamente em outros locais mais se passou e noutros talvez menos, mas esperava um pouco mais. Mas já foi melhor que nada, deu para a rega. 

Não vi, nem ouvi trovoada até ao momento, a precipitação até ver foi de 2.7mm.

Neste momento:

*Céu com algumas nuvens.
Vento fraco de SSE.
Temp. 13.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mai 2009 às 22:34)

Boas noites.

Afinal não houve espectáculo no ar,mas houve sem contar na adega do vizinho...
Há dias que abalamos de casa enxutos e chegamos a casa molhados sem apanhar chuva do céu...
A miga de peixe do rio e assado estava uma deliçia.
Acho que ainda houve o chão está molhado e o penico marca 1.5mm.

O céu está  pouco nublado e vento nulo.

Actuais 13.6ºc e 85%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.7ºc/21.3ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mai 2009 às 23:53)

Como isto está tudo calmo,hoje fecho a emissão por aqui.

Céu pouco nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 13.4ºc e 86%HR.

Até amanhã.


----------



## Vince (24 Mai 2009 às 00:12)

Parece que chegou a vez do interior norte


----------



## MSantos (24 Mai 2009 às 00:50)

Vince disse:


> Parece que chegou a vez do interior norte



Vamos ver se chega alguma coisa a Bragança


----------



## MSantos (24 Mai 2009 às 02:18)

MSantos disse:


> Vamos ver se chega alguma coisa a Bragança



A trovoada já chegou a Bragança:

Ainda me parece distante mas penso que se está a aproximar, parece-me que vem de Sul


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Mai 2009 às 03:28)

Por aqui como disse, nada de significativo. Ficam as temperaturas deste Sabado: Mín. 11.4°C e Máx. 19.3C. Precipitação: 2.7mm. Raj. Máx. 24.5km/h. Agora o céu aparentemente está pouco nublado, apenas algumas nuvens altas, vento fraco SE e 11.7°C.


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Mai 2009 às 07:43)

Bom dia! Hoje o dia começa com nevoeiro e sem sol ainda à vista. O vento sopra muito fraco, a temperatura está nos 10.5°C.


----------



## Dan (24 Mai 2009 às 10:05)

Bom dia

16,2ºC e céu muito nublado.

Mínima de 12,1ºC com trovoada durante a noite.


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Mai 2009 às 10:46)

Hoje é dia de subir aqui à "Serra da Santa" onde se realiza a habitual romaria nesta altura do ano. Neste dia costuma haver uma trovoadazita. As coisas estão-se a ajeitar. Já se vê nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical. Será que a historia se repete?


----------



## dahon (24 Mai 2009 às 14:56)

Boas!
 Por Viseu voltou a trovoada devido a aproximação de uma célula. O vento também aumentou consideravelmente.


----------



## MSantos (24 Mai 2009 às 15:07)

Boa tarde

Ouvem-se trovões em Bragança


----------



## Dan (24 Mai 2009 às 15:16)

Céu nublado, 16,4ºC e continua a trovejar por aqui.


----------



## ACalado (24 Mai 2009 às 15:31)

Boas por aqui 19ºc e já se ouvem por fim alguns trovões pois até aqui tem sido um marasmo  a ver se ao menos recolho 1mm com esta instabilidade


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Mai 2009 às 15:33)

Depois de ver tantas pequenas formações ao longo da manhã que não deram em nada, eis que se formou uma grande celula e já se ouve trovejar, a chuva que deixa faz com que se deixe de ver as serras. Vamos ver se passa por aqui, pois ainda vem a caminho


----------



## AnDré (24 Mai 2009 às 16:00)

Na última hora, mais algumas localidades com abundância de precipitação.


----------



## *Dave* (24 Mai 2009 às 16:03)

Boas!

À quanto tempo não via uma trovoada destas!!!

Até estremecia o chão....

O interior norte e centro foi bem fustigado com relâmpagos


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Mai 2009 às 16:04)

Tou a assistir da minha janela a um "espectaculo" de queda de raios, mas daqui pouco vou-me recolher que a coisa está a ficar negra.


----------



## Fil (24 Mai 2009 às 16:22)

Por aqui continuam-se a ouvir os trovões ao longe, mas precipitação ainda muito pouca. Apenas 0,2 mm no que vai de dia, e 2,7 mm ontem. A temperatura actual é de 12,7ºC, com máxima de 17,8ºC e mínima de 11,6ºC.


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Mai 2009 às 16:23)

Boas

Meteocovilhã está a transmitir em directo  

http://www.meteocovilha.com

abraços


----------



## *Dave* (24 Mai 2009 às 16:33)

O meu detector já está a espaçar mais as piscadelas, o que me leva a crer que a trovoada se está a afastar ou a enfraquecer.

Mas ali para os lados de Castelo Branco, a coisa está negra.


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Mai 2009 às 16:42)

É com cada raio a cair aqui ao pé. E com cada gota de chuva. Hoje sim chegou cá, com disse de manhã, neste dia é da praxe.


----------



## *Dave* (24 Mai 2009 às 17:03)

Aqui à já uns 20 min que o detector não acende nada, o que signfca que nas proximidades não tem havido descargas (raios).
É como tudo, começa, tem o auge e depois morre... e por aqui não deve faltar muito para que a "Guida" passe...
O céu está bem mais luminoso e as nuvens já não estão tão cerradas, embora continue a chover.

T: *16,9ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (24 Mai 2009 às 17:05)

parou de chover ainda há pouquíssimo. 

Já estava a chover desde as 15h!!!


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Mai 2009 às 17:09)

Por aqui continua a chuva e a trovoada com força. No meio da chuva por vezes vem granizo, mas pequeno e ainda bem, porque só vinha para estragar. A temperatura desceu dos 20°C para os 14°C, e já registo 13.2mm.


----------



## Stormrider (24 Mai 2009 às 17:22)

.Mais uma grande descarga.


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Mai 2009 às 17:29)

Stormrider disse:


> .Mais uma grande descarga.


Apesar de ficar a cerca de 30km, essa é a estação mais proxima de mim. E continua muito escuro para lá. Eu vou aqui com 21.5mm.


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Mai 2009 às 17:32)

21.8 mm em Proença-a-Nova numa hora !!!
Que bela brutalidade.
" Ich been ein Proencense ( peço desculpa ,não sei se é assim que se diz dos habitantes de Proença)...


----------



## *Dave* (24 Mai 2009 às 18:08)

Por aqui o céu já está apresenta algumas abertas.
Trovoada nem vê-la já...
Por aqui foram só mesmo os relâmpagos a parte mais interessante, porque a chuva nem foi muita, não passaram de uns aguaceiros.


----------



## Vince (24 Mai 2009 às 19:04)

Em Proença-a-Nova foram o efeito de 2 células







E provavelmente noutros locais choveu ainda mais

*(Sat Vis + Radar IM)*


----------



## Mjhb (24 Mai 2009 às 19:11)

Por Viseu

Chuva
13.2ºC
TROVOADA!!!

Desde à 27minutos que está trovejar, e já contei 28 estrondos.
Média: 1 por minuto.
Há que aproveitar que não é todos os dias que se vê isro, toca acorrer, que ver é de graça.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Mai 2009 às 19:18)

E mais uns quantos.

Se os trovões se vendessem e continuasse a haver pessoas que os seguem e admiram, quem os vendia era eu.

Só hoje ganhava para a vida toda!!!

5 euros, 5 euros.. quem quer por 5 euros???


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mai 2009 às 19:24)

Boas tardes.

Hoje já estou zangado,já vi que hoje houve espectáculo por aqui...durante a minha ausência,do meu posto de observação.

Saí de manhã para ir a beber um café,com a esposa,e no regresso,em vez de virar para casa,virei para A 23 onde só vim parar ao Fundão,onde acabei por almoçar.

Por lá choveu pouco,com alguns aguaceiros fracos e muito negro nalguns sitios.Quando saí do Fundão pelas 18:00h na Serra da Estrela nem se via devido há que devia cair na altura.

Então por aqui devia ter  bem num espaço curto e muita entre as 15h e 16h devia ter caído 10.5mm.

Actuais 15.5ºc e 77%hr.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Mai 2009 às 19:31)

Ainda troveja... já vou em 35 na contagem...

.........


----------



## Mjhb (24 Mai 2009 às 19:33)

É um pouco esquisito que tenham havido já 35 estrondos, em apenas 40 minutos...

Provavelmente alguns estrondos estarão associados.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Mai 2009 às 19:34)

Parou...

Mas continua a trovejar...


----------



## *Dave* (24 Mai 2009 às 19:42)

Por aqui o lado Sul assim como por cima já está praticamente limpo...

Para os lados da Gardunha ainda se vê uma obscuridade qualquer, mas é uma coisa muito pouca.

É de salientar que em todo o dia houve 1343 descargas até ao momento (dados do IM). Algo fantástico....


----------



## Mjhb (24 Mai 2009 às 20:12)

Parou de trovejar à pouco...


Mas, para compensar chove quase a potes...

Está um obscuridade quase total... parece mesmo o entardecer, já bem depois do pôr-do-Sol ...


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Mai 2009 às 20:57)

Vince disse:


> *(Sat Vis + Radar IM)*



Aqui em *Cernache do Bonjardim - Sertã *registei *22.7mm*.

As terras estavam assim...





Também achei interessante isto...


----------



## ACalado (24 Mai 2009 às 21:27)

Aqui pela Covilhã o inicio da tarde prometeu mas nao passou disso  nem 1mm recolhi com este evento de vez em quando caiam umas pingas e pouco mais


----------



## DRC (24 Mai 2009 às 21:36)

Familiares disseram que hoje em Sortelha (Sabugal) 
ocorreu uma forte queda de granizo durante a tarde.

Alguem dessa zona confirma?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mai 2009 às 22:04)

Boas noites.

Por aqui o céu já está pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Dados actuais 12.6ºc e 77%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.3ºc/19.7ºc,precipitação 10.5mm.


----------



## PedroAfonso (24 Mai 2009 às 22:10)

Recebi agora uma mensagem de um amigo de Oliveira do Hospital, a relatar uma forte trovoada na região. Com bastante chuva inclusive.

De facto, estava a escutar uma estação de rádio da zona, e a emissão sofria cortes constantes.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mai 2009 às 23:36)

Céu pouco nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 11.8ºc e 89%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Mai 2009 às 23:48)

Bem depois deste dia com bastante animação por estes lados, ao menos desta vez não passou tudo ao lado, despeço-me, deixando os extremos de hoje. 

Tmín. 10.0°C e Tmáx. 23.7°C
Raj. Máx. 36.0km/h
Prec. 22.7mm. 

Até manhã!


----------



## Vince (25 Mai 2009 às 00:07)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2009*

Vinhais
*Queda de granizo impediu trânsito durante duas horas e meia na Estrada do Zoio*



> A estrada do Zoio, entre Macedo de Cavaleiros e Vinhais, esteve obstruída cerca de duas horas e meia, devido à queda de granizo registada na tarde de domingo passado. Depois do alerta dado pela Brigada de Trânsito da Guarda Nacional Republicana, que fiscalizava a estrada na altura do temporal, o Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) solicitou às 17h50 o apoio do carro limpa-neves dos Bombeiros de Macedo de Cavaleiros, que se deslocou para o local com três homens. A estrada, que se encontrava coberta por uma espessa camada de granizo, com cerca de 30 centímetros de altura, só viria a estar completamente desobstruída e consequentemente aberta ao trânsito cerca das 20h30.
> 
> Por: João Branco
> http://www.semanariotransmontano.com/noticia.asp?idEdicao=191&id=8293&idSeccao=2704&Action=noticia


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2009 às 12:29)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 17.0ºc,pressão 1019.6hpa e 79%HR.


----------



## Dan (25 Mai 2009 às 13:27)

15,1ºC e vai chuviscando.


Mínima de 7,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2009 às 14:03)

Boas

Por aqui continua o céu muito nublado,vento fraco de W.

Actuais 18.9ºc e 67%HR.


----------



## Dan (25 Mai 2009 às 14:08)

14,4ºC com um pouco de chuva fraca neste momento.


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Mai 2009 às 17:17)

Hoje por aqui o dia tem estado muito cinzento e fresco para esta altura, manhã de chuva fraca/cuviscos que renderam 1.0mm.

Neste momento:

*Céu nublado
Vento fraco de N.
Temp. 14.3ºC*


----------



## Dan (25 Mai 2009 às 17:54)

A manhã foi marcada pelo nevoeiro, algo muito pouco comum, por estas bandas, nos dias de Verão.

Durante o resto do dia o céu manteve-se coberto e registaram-se alguns aguaceiros fracos.

Por agora céu bastante nublado e 14,5ºC.








Extremos de hoje:

7,7ºC / 16,8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2009 às 18:42)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o céu foi ficando mais limpo durante a tarde.

Neste momento está com poucas nuvens,o vento têm vindo aumentar de velocidade com algumas rajadas fortes de W.

Dados actuais 17.5ºc,pressão 1019.3hpa e 63%HR.


----------



## amarusp (25 Mai 2009 às 19:11)

Céu totalmente nublado, 8,8ºC de temperatura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2009 às 20:02)

Por aqui continua o vento moderado,céu limpo.

Actuais 15.7ºc e 70%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2009 às 21:39)

Boas noites.

Por aqui o céu já totalmente limpo,vento ainda está moderado de W.

Actuais 13.2ºc e 75%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.8ºc/20.7ºc.


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Mai 2009 às 22:09)

*Temperaturas de Hoje:

Mínima:  10.7ºC
Máxima: 14.9ºC*

*Prec. 1.0mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2009 às 23:10)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 12.6ºc e 75%HR.


----------



## ACalado (26 Mai 2009 às 00:02)

temperatura actual 9.3ºc


----------



## Dan (26 Mai 2009 às 10:07)

Bom dia

16,0ºC por agora. O céu tem estado limpo, mas agora começam a surgir uns pequenos cumulus a sul.

Mínima de 6,6ºC esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mai 2009 às 12:39)

Bons dias

Por aqui vou com céu limpo,vento fraco a moderado.

Quanto a temperaturas,hoje já vai subindo,com continuação para os próximos dias.

Dados actuais 22.2ºc,pressão 1023.4hpa e 44%HR.


----------



## Dan (26 Mai 2009 às 13:07)

Alguns pequenos cumulus e 19,9ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mai 2009 às 13:55)

Boas,céu limpo,vento moderado.

Actuais 24.0ºc e 40%HR.


----------



## MSantos (26 Mai 2009 às 16:50)

Boa tarde

Algumas nuvens povoam o céu de Bragança Estão 20.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mai 2009 às 19:05)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo todo o dia,vento continua moderado.

Actuais 25.0ºc e 35%HR.


----------



## Dan (26 Mai 2009 às 19:44)

Céu parcialmente nublado e 21,1ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

6,6ºC / 23,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mai 2009 às 19:57)

Vento continua fraco a moderado.

Actuais 24.0ºc e 36%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.4ºc/26.1ºc.


----------



## amarusp (26 Mai 2009 às 20:19)

Céu límpído e 16,1ºC, vento fraco.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Mai 2009 às 21:14)

Por Viseu

18.5ºC
Céu limpo
Vento fraco de SW
barómetro nos 1021.8 hPa 
45% de humidade relativa


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Mai 2009 às 21:36)

*Temperaturas de Hoje:

Mínima:  8.1ºC
Máxima: 22.9ºC*

-------------------------------------

*Neste momento:*

Céu limpo
Vento fraco
Temp. 17.1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (26 Mai 2009 às 21:57)

O meu termómetro de álcool aponta para os 13ºC.Será???

Céu limpo vento fraco de S


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mai 2009 às 22:13)

Boas noites.

Por aqui com o vento mais calmo.

Actuais 20.3ºc e 42%Hr.


----------



## amarusp (26 Mai 2009 às 23:08)

A temperatura baixou consideravelmente: 12,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mai 2009 às 23:16)

A temperatura esta noite está muito fraca a descer.

Actual 19.6ºc e 46%HR.


----------



## Dan (27 Mai 2009 às 09:59)

Bom dia

Mínima de 10,0ºC esta manhã.

Por agora céu limpo e 14,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2009 às 12:53)

Boas tardes

Céu limpo,vento fraco. 

Actuais 24.4ºc,pressão 1023.2hpa e 31%HR.


----------



## amarusp (27 Mai 2009 às 13:39)

Em Oiveira do Hospital céu limpo e vento moderado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2009 às 13:57)

Boas.

O Planeta por aqui vai aquecendo.

Céu limpo,vento fraco de Este.

Actuais 26.2ºc e 29%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2009 às 14:34)

A zona sul e centro já ferve,por aqui,por enquanto ainda está em lume brando,actual 26.5ºcºc.

A zona mais fresca vai ser o Norte,só hoje.


----------



## Dan (27 Mai 2009 às 14:37)

Vento de leste e 21,6ºC por agora.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Mai 2009 às 16:44)

Céu limpo
23.8ºC
1021.9 hPa 
Vento a 21km/h de E
26% de humidade relativa


----------



## Mjhb (27 Mai 2009 às 16:45)

Então...
Amanhã estão 27ºC, hã?

E sexta? 29ºC?

Hummm que rico...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2009 às 18:38)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o caldeirão,hoje,já aqueceu alguma coisa.

O céu continua limpo,vento fraco de Este.

Actuais 28.7ºc e 17%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.8ºc/28.9ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2009 às 19:39)

Por aqui a temperatura ainda se mantêm alta,vento fraco de Este.

Actuais 28.1ºc e 19%HR.


----------



## amarusp (27 Mai 2009 às 20:17)

21ºC depois de uma máxima de 24,1ºC


----------



## Dan (27 Mai 2009 às 20:39)

Alguns cirrus e 21,8ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

10,0ºC / 24,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2009 às 20:58)

Algumas nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 24.7ºc e 26%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Mai 2009 às 21:43)

Algumas cirrus, vento moderado de NW e, 
20.8ºC?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2009 às 22:12)

Tudo calmo!

Actual 23.2ºc e 24%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2009 às 23:27)

Por aqui vai descendo devagar,actual 21.3ºc e 27%HR.

Vento fraco de W/NW.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Mai 2009 às 00:16)

Temperaturas de Hoje:

*Mínima: 13.5ºC
Máxima: 26.9ºC*

----------------------------


----------



## Dan (28 Mai 2009 às 11:22)

Bom dia

Apenas uns pequenos cirrus e 21,0ºC.

Mínima de 12,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2009 às 12:32)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o caldeirão já vai aquecendo,é sempre a subir para as próximas jornadas..

O céu está limpo,vento moderado de Este.

Dados actuais 27.5ºc,pressão1020.5hpa e 30%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Mai 2009 às 12:37)

Céu pouco nublado, apenas alguns cirrus. O vento é que se vai fazendo sentir, soprando por vezes moderado de ENE. A temperatura também vai subindo, estando agora nos 26.3°C, também não desceu muito, a mínima desta madrugada foi de 17.6°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2009 às 14:04)

O vento continua moderado com algumas rajadas de Este.

Dados actuais 29.2ºc e 26%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2009 às 14:34)

Se não fosse o ventinho constante de Este,por aqui também se sufocava,por enquanto ainda vou nos 29.8ºc.
Máxima rajada 28.0km/h pelas 14h01m


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2009 às 18:53)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui com o ventinho moderado todo o dia de Este,fez com que a máxima não fosse muito elevada,em relação algumas zonas do País.

Céu limpo,actuais 30.6ºc e 16%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.5/31.2ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2009 às 19:53)

Vento moderado de Este,com actual 29.6ºc e 19%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Mai 2009 às 20:48)

Por aqui céu praticamente limpo, o vento sopra fraco de Este. A temperatura a esta hora ainda está nos 26.7°C. Já cheira a Verão!


----------



## Mjhb (28 Mai 2009 às 20:55)

Por aqui estão poucas nuvens, simplesmente algumas cirrus e, 
24.9ºC.

Hoje registei 28.2 ªC de máxima

Hoje o vento tinha um cheiro especial...esqueçam... era o cheiro a realva cortada!!!

Provavelmente amanhã alcançarei um novo _recorde_!!!


----------



## Mjhb (28 Mai 2009 às 20:55)




----------



## Mjhb (28 Mai 2009 às 20:57)

As fotos, hã? 

quer dizer, eu não consigo colocar fotos no fórum, mas ao menos alguém que meta algumas.


----------



## João Soares (28 Mai 2009 às 21:02)

Pedro disse:


> As fotos, hã?
> 
> quer dizer, eu não consigo colocar fotos no fórum, mas ao menos alguém que meta algumas.



Que tipo de fotos queres ? 
Céu limpo e azul


----------



## Mjhb (28 Mai 2009 às 21:34)

estiveste bem...


----------



## Mjhb (28 Mai 2009 às 21:37)

Olha, já agora será que me consegues arranjar as informações que tens na tua assinatura, mas para Viseu, João Soares???

Por favor...


----------



## João Soares (28 Mai 2009 às 21:38)

Pedro disse:


> Olha, já agora será que me consegues arranjar as informações que tens na tua assinatura, mas para Viseu, João Soares???
> 
> Por favor...



Aquelas informações que tenho na minha assinatura são os dados do meu termómetro.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Mai 2009 às 21:43)

OK

Mesmo assim, não sabes de algum site onde eu possa tirar dessas informações?


----------



## João Soares (28 Mai 2009 às 21:48)

Pedro disse:


> OK
> 
> Mesmo assim, não sabes de algum site onde eu possa tirar dessas informações?



Sempre podes ir vendo a synop no Ogimet


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2009 às 22:01)

Boas noites.

Por aqui o vento continua  fraco a moderado.

Actuais 25.2ºc e 23%HR.


----------



## Fil (28 Mai 2009 às 22:04)

Boas, por aqui tenho 21,7ºC e céu quase sem nuvens e algum vento de leste. A máxima foi de 26,0ºC e a mínima de 12,2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Mai 2009 às 22:08)

Céu pouco nublado
vento fraco de SW
21.6ºC


----------



## Mjhb (28 Mai 2009 às 22:09)

Desceu um pouco o termómetro por Bragança, hã?


----------



## Mjhb (28 Mai 2009 às 22:10)

Desta vez, João, o site está sobrecarregado. 

Vou tentar mais tarde.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2009 às 23:11)

Por aqui o vento mais fraco de Este.

Actuais 24.3 e 24%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Mai 2009 às 23:46)

Actual: Céu limpo, vento fraco e 24.5°C, condições ideais para estar numa bela esplanada. Temperaturas de hoje: Mínima: 17.6°C e Máxima: 29.5°C


----------



## Dan (28 Mai 2009 às 23:57)

Vento de leste e 19,9ºC por agora.


----------



## Dan (29 Mai 2009 às 09:42)

Bom dia


O dia começou logo com a mínima mais alta do ano com 15,9ºC.

Por agora céu limpo e 23,5ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Mai 2009 às 09:46)

Bom dia! Céu limpo, vento fraco e 24.2°C, promete um dia quente, a temperatura não desceu abaixo dos 20.6°C esta madrugada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2009 às 12:25)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui hoje o caldeirão ainda vai aquecer mais.

Céu limpo,vento fraco de Este.

Dados actuais 28.7ºc,pressão 1017.6hpa e 23%hr.

A miníma desta noite foi de 19.1ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2009 às 14:11)

Boas,por aqui hoje o vento não ajuda a segurar as temperaturas apesar de estar moderado.

O céu está com algumas nuvens altas que apareceram do nada.

Actuais 30.3ºc e 19%HR.


----------



## Dan (29 Mai 2009 às 14:19)

29,0ºC e um céu quase sem nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2009 às 14:38)

Bom,tenho que ir acabar a semana de trabalho.

Não apetece nada ir para dentro da viatura do serviço e ir fazer mais uns Km.
É um sufoco nesta altura.de manhã a coisa ainda vai mais ou menos.

Actuais 30.9ºc e 17%HR.

Até logo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2009 às 18:47)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui hoje a temperatura subiu mais uns degraus.

Pelo céu ainda passaram algumas nuvens altas de tarde,vento continua fraco de Este.

Dados actuais 32.0ºc e 14%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 19.1ºc/32.5ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2009 às 19:37)

Por aqui continua tudo na mesma,vento fraco e 31.8ºc.


----------



## Dan (30 Mai 2009 às 00:31)

Extremos do dia 29:

15,9ºC / 30,1ºC


Por agora 21,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2009 às 00:32)

Boas,por aqui a noite está a ser quente,vento fraco.

Actuais 24.9ºc e 22%hr.


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Mai 2009 às 02:23)

Por aqui o céu apresenta algumas nuvens altas, a temperatura tem vindo a descer bem, está nos 18.8°C. Temperaturas 29/05/09: Mín. 20.6°C e Máx. 30.6°C (mín. e máx. mais alta deste ano, até ver).


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mai 2009 às 02:47)

Boas Madrugadas!

Em directo das Penhas da Saúde, onde registamos 11,3ºC de temperatura, e 39% de humidade! O céu está estrelado, e corre uma brisa fresca!


----------



## Vince (30 Mai 2009 às 04:14)

Neste momento nas Penhas da Saúde estão 9,8ºC e 44% HR.  Vento fraco e gélido para quem saiu de Lisboa de calções e sandálias com 33ºC ou 34ºC durante a tarde.


----------



## Vince (30 Mai 2009 às 07:52)

Boas. Nas Penhas da Saúde a mínima foi de 8.9ºC e neste momento estão 14ºC


----------



## Mjhb (30 Mai 2009 às 09:36)

De manhã está sol e fresco,
há hora de almoço começa a aparecer alguns cirrus
a meio da tarde está encoberto e arrefece um pouquito 
ao fim da tarde começa a desencobrir e, à noite está um céu estrelado!!!


esquisito, não?


----------



## Dan (30 Mai 2009 às 09:49)

Bom dia


Céu limpo e 26,2ºC

Mínima de 13,8ºC


----------



## Mjhb (30 Mai 2009 às 09:50)

céu limpo
vento a 18 km/h de NE
1021.6 hPa



Já vou com 22.9ºC!!!!!


----------



## Mjhb (30 Mai 2009 às 09:54)

mmmmmmmm....................



Que rico dia de aniversário!

Se alguém me quiser dar os Parabéns, só os aceito depois das 
11:20h,uma vez que só nasci a essa hora.
desculpem lá...


----------



## Mjhb (30 Mai 2009 às 09:59)

Pergunto ao Vince:

no tópico dos Modelos, disseste que ias buscar os mapas a um site.

Registei-me, mas não consigo ter desses mapas,como por exempo o da força e direcção dos ventos.

Cada vez que escolha alguma coisa, aparece-me um aimagem com manchas coloridada e legendada ao lado, mas  não vejo a mapa como fundo... assim não consigo interpretar.

Se me puderes ajudar,peço-te que o faças, por favor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Vince


----------



## Mjhb (30 Mai 2009 às 10:44)

Céu quase limpo, apenas com um rastilho pequeno de avião, que rasga o céu azul na direcção Sul-Noroeste.
Devem estar uns 23/24ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2009 às 10:47)

Bons dias.

Por aqui o caldeirão já com temperaturas altas,hoje promete e está  garantido.

Céu limpo,vento muito fraco de Este.

Actuais 28.4ºc,pressão 1014.6hpa e 26%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Mai 2009 às 10:54)

OK.

Já tenho informações mais detalhadas:

Céu limpo,
26.3ºC,
1012.0 hPa,
Vento de NE a 11km/h e,
37 % HR



*AVISO DE ÚLTIMA HORA* avião que deixou o rastilho no céu de Viseu, desapareceu, assim como o próprio rastilho!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2009 às 11:40)

Bom,por aqui vai-se até ao quintal a dar agua a quem têm sede.

Calções e muito creme,porque o sol já não está para brincadeiras.

Vento fraco e já 30.0ºc.

Até já.


----------



## Bgc (30 Mai 2009 às 11:47)

Dia impossível por aqui, muito calor.

Já *31.0ºC*.


----------



## Dan (30 Mai 2009 às 11:51)

Pedro disse:


> mmmmmmmm....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já passa das 11:20h

Então muitos parabéns


----------



## Dan (30 Mai 2009 às 12:58)

Alguns pequenos cumulus e 30,0ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2009 às 12:58)

Por aqui de volta,lá fora não se pode estar,nem há sombra das minhas arvores de fruta,nada se meche.
Apesar da relva estar a ser regada nem assim.hoje ainda leva um corte ao final da tarde.

Céu está limpo,mas também vão já aperecendo algumas nuvens devido hás temperaturas altas.

Actuais 32.4ºc e 21%HR.

Já há vários minutos que anda aqui por cima da cidade e arredores um passarão muito grande com uma pás ainda maiores a fazer barulho,o que é se passa?.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2009 às 13:19)

Por aqui entrou em fase estorrar,actual 33.0ºc


----------



## meteo (30 Mai 2009 às 13:28)

Pedro disse:


> mmmmmmmm....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



13e 27: 
Muitos Parabéns!


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Mai 2009 às 13:34)

Por aqui o céu limpo está a dar lugar a alguns cumulos. O vento sopra fraco, quase nem se sente, também está uma brasa, nem à sobra já se está muito bem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2009 às 13:55)

O caldeirão continua a ferver,lá fora não se vê viva alma.

Continua a crescer algumas nuvens,vento quase nulo.

Actuais 33.3ºc e 16%HR.

Por aqui o AC de casa já trabalha.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2009 às 15:29)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o céu vai ficando com algumas nuvens de crescimento,vento fraco.

O ar lá fora está sufocante actual 34.5ºc e 15%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Mai 2009 às 16:18)

Dia bastante quente por aqui, o mais quente deste ano ate ao dia de hoje, estão 32.9°C mesmo com o céu a encher-se de nuvens (cumulus).  Bem vou até ao rio, aproveitar o que de bom há nesta terra.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Mai 2009 às 18:19)

Por Viseu, 
Céu limpo, 
31.3ºC
1009.4 hPa
vento a 14km/h de N e, 
19.5% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Mai 2009 às 18:21)

mmmmmmmm.....

Que bom... 31.3ºC no dia de aníversário...

Quentinho...


----------



## Mjhb (30 Mai 2009 às 18:23)

desde já agradeço a quem me deu os parabéns

vou-me emocionar..

Obrigaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaado!!


----------



## Bgc (30 Mai 2009 às 18:23)

Por aqui, ainda *33ºC*.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Mai 2009 às 18:24)

33 graus???????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bgc (30 Mai 2009 às 18:25)

Pedro, em vez de 3 posts seguidos, podes compilar tudo no mesmo 

Só para evitar que a thread fique longa sem necessidade


----------



## Mjhb (30 Mai 2009 às 18:25)

ainda não passei dos 32....


----------



## ferreirinha47 (30 Mai 2009 às 18:39)

boas tardes é só para informar que ja apanhei chuva hoje e uns pingos bem bons , ia em viagem na A23 entre os nós de envendos e vila velha de rodão


----------



## Dan (30 Mai 2009 às 18:58)

Céu parcialmente nublado, principalmente a leste, e 29,3ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

13,8ºC / 31,6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2009 às 18:59)

Boas tardes.

Bom,só agora é reparei que andam por aqui nos arredores boas formações nublosas,mais para o lado da fronteira com Espanha.

Hoje por aqui foi mesmo bafo total.

Actuais 33.3ºc e 17%HR.


----------



## Brunomc (30 Mai 2009 às 19:56)

ninguém deu pela trovoada esta tarde a Nordeste de Abrantes ou Norte de Ponte de Sôr se não me engano ??

é que no radar do IM nota-se qualquer coisa e nas descargas também aparece uma positiva 

eu como cheguei a pouco a casa lembrei-me de ir ver o que se passou durante a tarde..


----------



## Fil (30 Mai 2009 às 20:12)

Boas, tive o dia mais quente do ano mas a temperatura ainda não chegou aos 30ºC. A máxima foi de 29,3ºC e a mínima foi de 14,5ºC, dia típico de verão. Neste momento ainda tenho 25,9ºC, alguma névoa e nuvens a este (ainda pensei que fosse dar trovoada).


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Mai 2009 às 20:29)

Durante a tarde foram estas as nuvens/formações que avistava.













Depois com estes *32.9ºC* de máxima fui mandar um mergulho aqui ao rio Zezere, estava mesmo boa a água.





Já em casa, ainda se avistava umas formações.





Uma tarde bem passada. 

*Neste momento o céu está praticamente limpo, o vento sopra fraco e a temperatura está nos 28.5ºC.*


----------



## Z13 (30 Mai 2009 às 23:18)

Boa noite!

Por aqui tivemos mais um dia de inferno, com a máxima a ficar, como ontem, nos 33ºC.

Com este calor e com uma humidade relativa que chega aos 12% há uma explosão de pólens no ar, que para os que têm problemas alérgicos, como eu, tem sido um pesadelo......

Resumo do dia




Volta chuvinha... que estás perdoada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2009 às 00:52)

Boas,por aqui continua tudo calmo,vento fraco.

Actuais 24.6ºc e 33%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 19.9ºc/35.3ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2009 às 01:16)

A temperatura em vez de descer,sobe,passou para 24.9ºc.

Vai ser noite com temperaturas tropicais.

Vou ver se consingo dormir.

Até amanhã.


----------



## Bgc (31 Mai 2009 às 12:45)

Bom dia.

Extremely hot!! *31.5ºC*, por agora.


----------



## ac_cernax (31 Mai 2009 às 12:53)

Bom dia! 

Por aqui o termometro já marca *30.4ºC*.

O céu está completamente limpo.

O vento sopra fraco.

Um verdadeiro dia de Verão...

----------------------
*Temperaturas de Ontem:

Mín. 17.6ºC
Max. 32.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2009 às 13:06)

Boas tardes

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 33.2ºc,pressão 1013.4hpa e 17%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2009 às 16:35)

Boas,por aqui está um autêntico forno em ebulição.

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 34.4ºc e 18%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Mai 2009 às 18:09)

Não me voltei a registar.

O que te leva a pensar isso?

O pedro96 é simplesmente um amigo da minha rua que tem os mesmos hábitos que eu, em relação a organização de informações meteorológicas.

Em relação à assinatura, apenas me pediu as informações, uma vez que lele não tem materiais para fazer as medições.

Para a próxima, tenta pensar um pouco mais, antes de tirar conclusões precipitadas, OK?

Obrigado pela atenção.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Mai 2009 às 18:14)

bem, vamos lá a informações meteorológicas, bem detalhadas.

Por aqui céu pouco nublado.
Ainda só cheguei aos 30.2ºC.
Tenho uma humidade relativa um pouca mais alta que o ALBIMETEO:26.2% HR.
Vou com vento de Norte, a 11 km/h.
O barómetro aponta para os 1011.3 hPa.

Por agora é tudo.

Apenar quero dizer uma coisa ao Bgc, mas noutra mensagem, uma vez que sai  fora do contexto.

Já te digo alguma coisa, Bgc, mas mais daqui a um bocado.
Preciso de repousar.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Mai 2009 às 18:36)

Ora então, Bgc.

Desde já, obrigado pelo concelho que me deste.
Mas, pelo menos nesta minha passagem inicial da minha presença no Fórum, pretendo fazer bastantes mensagens, senão,não saio nunca mais da cepa torta!

OK, desculpa lá se te ofendi por algum motivo.

A quem quiser, peço que vão ver o novo tópico do seguimento meteorológico: Extremos em Portugal- Interior Norte e Centro, que eu abri.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Mai 2009 às 18:54)

Como posso pôr imagem, de modo que apareça, ao ver uma mensagem minha?


----------



## Dan (31 Mai 2009 às 19:20)

Pedro disse:


> Como posso pôr imagem, de modo que apareça, ao ver uma mensagem minha?



No *Painel de Controle* seleccionas *Editar Avatar* e colocas lá a imagem.


----------



## Dan (31 Mai 2009 às 19:23)

Céu limpo e 28,7ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

16,0ºC / 31,0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2009 às 19:42)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo,vento hoje de tarde e por vezes moderado voltou-se para NW,fez com que as temperaturas começassem a descer mais cedo.

Actuais 31.1ºc e 21%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 21.4ºc/34.7ºc.


----------



## ac_cernax (31 Mai 2009 às 20:45)

Por aqui foi mais um dia de Verão, calor e céu praticamente limpo, agora já um pouco mais fresco, sigo com 27°C e vento fraco.


----------



## amarusp (31 Mai 2009 às 21:16)

21,4ºC depois de uma máxima de 28,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2009 às 21:44)

Boas noites.

Por aqui o ambiente ainda está quente,apesar de correr um ventinho moderado de W/NW.

Actuais 26.7ºc e 25%HR.


----------



## Veterano (31 Mai 2009 às 22:44)

Boa noite. Vou colocar algumas imagens da Serra da Estrela tiradas ontem, a uma altitude de cerca de 1.850 metros, não muito distantes da Torre, que revelam ainda alguma neve, a resistir ao Sol, talvez não por muito mais tempo.


----------



## Z13 (31 Mai 2009 às 22:51)

Mais um dia infernal... e o terceiro consecutivo com uma máxima de *33ºc*...

Resumo do dia






z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Z13 (31 Mai 2009 às 22:54)

Boas fotos, Veterano! Fresquinhas!!!

Aqui de Bragança também ainda se vislumbram algumas manchas de neve no cimo da Sanábria!


----------



## amarusp (31 Mai 2009 às 23:09)

Foto tirada hoje na Serra da Estrela, escondi-me num buraco de neve estilo bunker. Lá fora o calor era intenso, mas a neve registe em ficar!...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2009 às 23:19)

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo muito devagar,actual 25.2ºc.

Por hoje termino o Mês de Maio.

Até pô Mês que vêm!.


----------



## Fil (31 Mai 2009 às 23:55)

Essa neve da Serra da Estrela é resistente... 

Bem, mais um dia de verão por cá, com uma máxima de 29,0ºC e uma mínima de 16,9ºC. Neste momento 21,1ºC, 28% hr e céu limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jun 2009 às 00:06)

Neve na serra da estrela  ui...não tarda tão aí os senhores do aquecimento a dizer que é montagem 

Belas fotos e registo pessoal


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Jun 2009 às 00:58)

Temperaturas deste último dia de Maio: Mín. 17.0°C e Max. 32.8°C. Este mês acabou quente, a fazer inveja a muitos dias de Verão.


----------

